# What was the worst guitar you have ever played or owned?



## samdaman87 (Feb 28, 2012)

I would have to say for me it would be a BC rich Warlock SOB. All that freaking wood and super high action when I first bought it was so nerve racking. Even after lowering the action the pick ups died within 2 weeks. I bought the damn thing brand new also ! The satin neck was total BS, didn't even feel right.


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 28, 2012)

My mates BC Rich Warlock NJ series.... I liked my Peavey Raptor Plus better haha


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 28, 2012)

Fernandez dragonfly elite, maybe I got a dud? I really liked it and it looked great but the frets started popping out and the pickups never sounded right. The sustainer was cool though.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Feb 29, 2012)

one of those behringer cheapo craps


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 29, 2012)

Guitar? A BCrich I had way way way back. Nothing could get it to sound right.


----------



## Ironbird (Feb 29, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> Guitar? A BCrich I had way way way back. Nothing could get it to sound right.


Care to explain which BC Rich it was? 

It wouldn't be strange for a low-end BC Rich to play and sound like crap - but then again, low-end offerings from all guitar manufacturers share the same attributes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 29, 2012)

While I've owned a bunch of shitty starter guitars (mostly acquired for free), I don't think it would be fair to point fingers at them, as they weren't exactly built to be great playing or sounding. They were just built to be as cheap as possible. No shame in that really as long as they're fundamentally functional.

Though, here's my short list of guitars that were meant to be nice instruments but were total duds:

1) 10' LTD SC608B: I received it in a trade, and at first I was loving it. The frets were great, the neck was wonderful, and even the nut (which tend to be hit or miss, even on 600+ level LTDs) was perfectly cut. The issue, it was a dead plank. I tried close to a dozen different pickups, several pots and caps and still couldn't get it sounding any good. It was just so muddy and boomy, even after trying numerous string gauges and tunnings. The timbers used simply didn't want to be a guitar I guess. 

2) 07' Schecter C7 Hellraiser: This one was owned by a friend of mine. There wasn't a single issue this guitar didn't have. The frets were barely crowned, with square edging. The posts on the TOM bridge were wobbly as all hell. The nut was awful. I spent an entire day working on it and even then I couldn't fix just how bad it sounded. I was bummed for my buddy and wound up helping him trade it in for something else at the shop I was at. 

3) 03' Ibanez S2170FB: Wow was this one a dud. The route for the trem wasn't properly lined up and it seemed like the neck pocket was too shallow. It always felt like the action was super high due to the fretboard being so high off the top. The misaligned trem lead to tons of tuning issues. To top it off, it had the first gen ZR arm holder which crumbled after a week of use. 

4) 08' Agile Intrepid Pro: Terrible frets and nut, and the fretboard had a high spot. Not to mention tons of filler. Luckily Kurt let me send this one back. 

Those are the ones that really stick out, and I'm sure I'll think of some more. I've worked on so many guitars that it's really a blur. Also, don't take this as hate on any of these brands, every company is going to have duds.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 29, 2012)

my first guitar, a rogue strat. thing was a piece of firewood with strings on it


----------



## MFB (Feb 29, 2012)

Ibanez GAX70. First guitar I ever owned and wish it wasnt.


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 29, 2012)

Rga 8.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 29, 2012)

I started out on one of these un-bad boys, minus the sticker.
Was my holy grail for about 6months though lol.
As Max stated, it served it's purpose well.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 29, 2012)

The one I wanted to love but couldn't get over was my LTD dv-200. I could not get the thing to play well at all. It was a total chore.


----------



## ROAR (Feb 29, 2012)

Dean Razorback V 255.

fuck that piece of shit


----------



## jordanky (Feb 29, 2012)

This: 






Ibanez J. Custom RG8570NT. I loved it based on looks alone but sadly, that's not very useful if I wanted to actually play it. Exceptionally beautiful guitar, built very well and the frets were very nice, but overall the guitar just sucked and I bailed on it in about four days. No matter how high or low the action was, the guitar always buzzed, had a weird droning from inside the trem itself and when I did manage to make the guitar playable, it just sounded dull and lifeless even after different pickups/strings. Also, I could BARELY get the trem to standard E tuning with .09-.042 stings, and I had to use four brand new springs cranked all the way in to do it, also was a nightmare to get intonated properly. Horrible first J. Custom experience for me.


----------



## gunch (Feb 29, 2012)

Had one of those $69.99 Musicyo Kramer focus 111S dealies as my first. You can imagine the horror.

Also the bridge was mounted wrong on my RG321MH. Something I should have caught when I pulled it off the self but didn't.

Pretty much all of my guitars have been pretty crappy, except for the two I had return or flip for money, my Epi LP junior and Douglas WRL 590.


----------



## samdaman87 (Feb 29, 2012)

All I can say is that any SX guitar with a trem is a piece of firewood. No matter how many times you dive on that damn thing it will always go out of tune!! Also having the trem on high action right out of the box was a pure genius  Never buy low-end off brands...


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ironbird said:


> Care to explain which BC Rich it was?
> 
> It wouldn't be strange for a low-end BC Rich to play and sound like crap - but then again, low-end offerings from all guitar manufacturers share the same attributes.



Can't remember the model number but it was a 3 pup (H/S/S I believe) was a metallic flake blue and had a kahler. Would have been at around 87/88


----------



## broj15 (Feb 29, 2012)

my friends "wood" brand acoustic. the bracing in the body was completely shot so the strings where actually pulling the bridge out of the body.


----------



## xxx128 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bc rich cheapo virgin. Loved the slim fast neck shape, hated the ridiculous high action and the awful agathis sound.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 29, 2012)

Schecter Omen 006

Stock pickups were ass, I only had it as a backup for a few days, annoying look too.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 29, 2012)

A friend's Epiphone SG. The first electric I got was an Epiphone SG special, which was actually pretty great, I still like the neck on it, but this other SG was HORRIBLE.

The neck was way too thick, and having a satin finish, the guitar eventually became a *bad* gloss all over, and the thick neck against the thin body didn't work well at all. That, and the wiring was terrible, eventually it went from having only the neck pickup work, to having neither. Terrible.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Feb 29, 2012)

I had a Dean Vendetta XM a long time ago and it was pretty awful. It was made out of "Paulownia" which, if not the worst tree in the world, is just compressed sawdust. The frets were pretty sharp on the edges and there were two dead spots on the A string. The neck dive was horrible and the neck itself was a different thickness every three or four inches.

The second worst is probably this Schecter C7 Hellraiser I tried for about half an hour at a local guitar store. It was going to be my first 7 string but it was just so off-putting I couldn't buy it. The neck just felt plain weird, the fretends were actually coming out of the fretboard around the 12th fret on the treble side, and this was in 2008, and the model was from 2008. 

Although I've had friends who were very happy with their Schecters, the neck alone was enough to drive me away.


----------



## Miek (Feb 29, 2012)

'07 Schecter Hellraiser - same problem as Max's SC608B, it was just a dead plank. It had no life. It played nicely and the frets were well dressed, but, fuck, even acoustically it sounded so depressing.


----------



## elrrek (Feb 29, 2012)

Ibanez RG350DX and an RG450somethingsomething from around 1999. Utter drivel compared to similarly priced Jackson Performers from a similar era I have owned. Horrible pickups, awful neck, the trem felt cheap and bleh.

These guitars were so bad I wouldn't even consider a lower range Ibanez until I bought my gf a 2010 RGA32 recently which admittedly is a very nice guitar.


----------



## Viginez (Feb 29, 2012)

some cheap del rey kh-2 clone


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Feb 29, 2012)

Had a Squier Strat years back that the neck twisted on shortly after buying, was utter garbage.

My Ibanez RG370DXL isn't good by any stretch, its made me question why people love ibby's so much.

can't think of any more off hand


----------



## AcousticMinja (Feb 29, 2012)

This no name acoustic at Guitar Center that made my fingers bleed.


----------



## CTID (Feb 29, 2012)

My old Squier Bullet from when I first started out. Was my sister's guitar, but she never played it, so I took it and learned myself. The middle pickup didn't work, the action was about 3/4 of an inch above the fretboard, the tone was awful, etc.

There was a lot wrong with that guitar.


----------



## motomoto (Feb 29, 2012)

The worst i've played were a Gibson LP Studio raw power and the Gibson explorer.


----------



## loktide (Feb 29, 2012)

a friend's ibanez ax7221

this guitar is not only sounds muddy and dull no matter what, but it also is nearly impossible to intonate using reasonable string gauges (>.56 for low B). 

also: ridiculously lightweight body = neckdive


on the other hand, the most unexpectedly awesome cheapo guitar i've played is my 290&#8364; squier classic vibe tele. i tried about 5 different ones, as well as some mexico baja's and americans, but this one squier simply sounded good. you always read this stories about how a particular guitar out of the bunch sounds SO much better than the rest. well, i never believed that crap until it actually happened to me with this guitar. i used to own an american deluxe '52 reissue tele, and don't miss it. if you compare the prices, it's simply ridiculous.


----------



## Lagtastic (Feb 29, 2012)

My uncle has one of those Estaban acoustics that you buy off Home Shopping Network. 

He was all excited about it too, talked it up to me for days.

Man, I don't even know where to start on this thing. The fretwork is just awful, the 13th fret literally popped out of the fretboard. I tried to change the strings for him, but I couldn't get 2 of the bridge pins to hold the pressure of a tuned string in the cheapo plastic bridge.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Feb 29, 2012)

Plenty of bad cheapies, but the one that surprised me was a Charvel USA made Pro Mod with a bad neck pocket route. It was like they forgot to use a router and did it by hand with a chisel and a hammer. Played a MIJ since and it was a great guitar.

Rock on!


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 29, 2012)

My 1st and worst was a Harmony Les Paul rip-off. It was so bad, I looked forward to buying a Cort (this is mid-80s). Luckily I ended up w/ a Kramer Striker instead LOL


----------



## Thep (Feb 29, 2012)

Lagtastic said:


> My uncle has one of those Estaban acoustics that you buy off Home Shopping Network.
> 
> He was all excited about it too, talked it up to me for days.
> 
> Man, I don't even know where to start on this thing. The fretwork is just awful, the 13th fret literally popped out of the fretboard. I tried to change the strings for him, but I couldn't get 2 of the bridge pins to hold the pressure of a tuned string in the cheapo plastic bridge.




Exactly what I was going to say. Tried one many many years ago, when I didn't even know much about guitar, but it was so remarkably terrible I'll never forget it. The only thing they got right was that it looks like a guitar...almost everything else they got wrong.

The Korean Ibanez S Prestiges were pretty bad considering the price, especially when they first came out.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 29, 2012)

An aria proII that sounded like a badly isolated cloud of bumblebees. Was the guitar of a band member when I was a teen.


----------



## poisonelvis (Feb 29, 2012)

this




i played hondos,arbors,and all kinds of cheapo crap,but this was a turd with strings(i still cry at nite sometimes)


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Feb 29, 2012)

I was in a band with a guy who had a squier affinity telecaster.

No matter how hard you hit that fucker it still sounded like half of the thinnest strat you've ever heard, if you could hear anything through the 60 cycle hum.

Also it never stayed in tune. Ever.


----------



## Quitty (Feb 29, 2012)

My ex-bandmate's Epiphone LP100 was a disaster. Sounded dull and lifeless - no matter what you did, every brand spankin' new set of strings would sound like it's been there since we were born.
The dude is in love with it, though, and still keeps it - and it's been, what, 9 years since?..

Oh, right. And a Custom-shop Washburn 5-string bass we had at the shop i was working at. Now, i own a Washburn CS 7 string guitar and it kicks major ass, but that thing just sounded dead - and it was the prettiest instrument i've ever seen.
Massively quilted thick maple top on something, 3-piece maple neck, ebony fretboard, Bartolini pups - and it sounded like a cow drowning in a bucket of mud.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 29, 2012)

Fender Squire Strat.

This was my first-ever electric guitar - from a pawn shop of course. It was one of the nicer Squires (not a Bullet model), but I just hated it and it sucked terribly. Nothing I playe don it could ever sound right. After a month, I sold it and blew all my money on a Schecter Hellraiser (the most standard thing ever - again from a pawn shop) and my playing improved about 100%.

Geeezzzz...that was way, way, way back when!


----------



## Miek (Feb 29, 2012)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Had a Squier Strat years back that the neck twisted on shortly after buying, was utter garbage.
> 
> My Ibanez RG370DXL isn't good by any stretch, its made me question why people love ibby's so much.
> 
> can't think of any more off hand



I'm thinking you should play some actual MIJ Ibanezes.


----------



## infernalservice (Feb 29, 2012)

I bought a guitar from this builder named Brent Monson that was not so great. It had a nice custom hand carved walnut body and an oil finish, but it arrived to me with scratches all over the body and the black hardware. There was glue residue visible where the boy wings joined the body. Also the volume pot was scratchy and rough right out of the box. The kicker was that the neck was the nicest part. I figured out why when I recoginized the volute on it. He was using Carvin neck blanks and playing them off as totally hand built customs. I promptly returned it for a full refund (near 2k). A day later he removed his refund policy from his website.

I had another guitar I considered a total lemon, and it was built by a luthier who is more loved and hated than any other on this board. It came wired wrong, had mismatched and scratched hardware, terrible clearcoat overspray, lots of paint flaws. I ended up getting rid of that one fast too.


----------



## CapinCripes (Feb 29, 2012)

bc rich trace warbeast. Fuck. That. Guitar. it sounded dead, you could dent the finish with your fingernail and the guitar generally felt like a toy, no matter what you did the action was like a fucking skyscraper above the neck, and the pickups blew. that guitar made me hate all things low end bc rich. that's not to say i hate bc rich, i fucking love high end riches and the early MIJ nj series were fucking awesome. just... i beg you.. if your looking for a starter guitar STEER THE FUCK AWAY from low end bc riches.


----------



## nkri (Feb 29, 2012)

AwakenNoMore said:


> My Ibanez RG370DXL isn't good by any stretch, its made me question why people love ibby's so much.





Miek said:


> I'm thinking you should play some actual MIJ Ibanezes.



Precisely. My worst was an Ibanez RG320DX...it wasn't a bad guitar overall, but even after a proper setup, newly stretched strings and chapstick on the trem posts, one dive or pullup would sent it out of tune. It also didn't intonate well, and the pickups sucked. Despite all this, though, coming from an epiphone les paul, I was still sold on Ibanez because of the neck and have 4 MIJs today. Don't form an impression of Ibanez till you've played a nice one...their cheap axes are pretty crappy, but their nice ones are nothing short of amazing.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 29, 2012)

This:







A Jackson RR copy made by Swift. I was 13 when I bought this, it was my first guitar with a trem and what an appalling experience that was. It had one of those hilarious "Rhythm In Jump" licensed Floyd dealies that was probably made of tin foil, even after a ridiculous amount of setting up I could never get the action to anything lower than a lap steel, and the pickups were that great combination of absurdly high output and nothing but low-end frequencies. Muddiest-sounding motherfucker ever. And it was about as resonant as a mattress.

And one of the strap buttons was... ON the back of the neck. I'd love to meet the shit-for-brains who came up with that idea.

And that big plywood plank of a body weighed a ton and the finish was pockmarked like a fucking golf ball. And this is all from brand new.

Even for £50, and at the age of 13, I felt absurdly ripped off. The bastard took me forever to sell too, clearly everyone else knew better than me. Still, I look at it as a learning experience. I've never bought a shitty plywood plank from eBay since. 

Remember kids, if it's £50 brand new on eBay from a shop you've never heard of... Run. A. Fucking. Mile.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 29, 2012)

loktide said:


> on the other hand, the most unexpectedly awesome cheapo guitar i've played is my 290 squier classic vibe tele.



lolz, I have a classic vibe jazz bass that is just the shizzle, even sounds good with the stock pups (though I'll probably change them someday). Might be one of the best 4 strings I've ever owned! (that reminds me, it needs to be taken in for a bit of TLC)


----------



## guitareben (Feb 29, 2012)

Ultra cheap guitars just shouldn't have trems... they are NEVER good. There is no point having a trem if it isn't going to return to its origional position properly


----------



## clubshred (Feb 29, 2012)

I once played a $4,000 guitar at Ed Roman's shop in Las Vega$ that sounded and played like stir-fried ass. It was one of his Ibanez Donnie Hunt knock-offs. Stellar (and I do mean STELLAR) rip off of the Donnie Hunt graphic - on a guitar that you could have bought at Target.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 29, 2012)

clubshred said:


> I once played a $4,000 guitar at Ed Roman's shop in Las Vega$ that sounded and played like stir-fried ass. It was one of his Ibanez Donnie Hunt knock-offs. Stellar (and I do mean STELLAR) rip off of the Donnie Hunt graphic - on a guitar that you could have bought at Target.



question, is that why he has so many ibby's that are "just what you wanted" but being sold as new?


----------



## samdaman87 (Feb 29, 2012)

guitareben said:


> Ultra cheap guitars just shouldn't have trems... they are NEVER good. There is no point having a trem if it isn't going to return to its origional position properly


I feel yea, bro. This guitar right here gives trems a bad name.





SX (Supercrapy Xtra) std(lol) blk is the name of this abomination


----------



## Jake (Feb 29, 2012)

Dean Vendetta XM takes the cake, absolute piece of crap, no words for this guitar other than total shit haha. Also my rg370dx is pretty bad but I am biased by my prestige level ibbys too


----------



## Spamspam (Feb 29, 2012)

I had a Charvelle slimline acousic-electric back in the 80's. Horrible piece of shit. Sounded like a kleenex box acoustically. Worse when plugged in. The best sound it ever made was when I took it out back and riddled it with hollowpoints from my MAK-90. I couldn't bear the thought of trying to sell it, wouldn't have wished that piece of crap on my worst enemy.


----------



## Infiniti (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd have to say the worst guitar I've ever played would be the no-name acoustic that's sat in my friend's house for ages. It's missing the D, G and high E strings, the frets were plastic and so was the fretboard(Or some other sort of material) and it was impossible to tune because the tuners were on the verge of freaking breaking. Attempt to tune it up, pitch begins to lower after a second. Attempt to lower the pitch, the opposite happens... and then the pitch begins to lower again.

A runner-up might be the BC Rich Warlock that a friend of mine still owns - it's a runner up because while it played and sounded like shit at least it could be tuned. It had a Floyd on it though, which he had beaten to shit since he didn't realize that you don't take a pair of pliers to the damn thing. By the time I realized what he was doing and showed him how to properly restring it, it was pretty much too late. He always complained about how he couldn't touch the bar without it going out of tune, but I never had that problem. Now playing it otherwise... yeah, it pretty much always went out of tune. He had broken the hell out of it because he didn't realize you have to treat it differently from a guitar with a fixed bridge.


----------



## samdaman87 (Feb 29, 2012)

I really like this thread and the direction in which it is going! Half of the time when I read these posts I say to myself "Damn, I have been there and I know exactly how it feels to have a chunk of wood as a pathetic excuse for a guitar. Specially when I first started exploring the color-full world of crappy guitars."


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Feb 29, 2012)

Mysticlamp said:


> one of those behringer cheapo craps



This.


----------



## FireInside (Feb 29, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> Rga 8.



Why?


----------



## ihave27frets (Mar 1, 2012)

ESP Alexi.. literally felt and sounded plastic.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 1, 2012)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Had a Squier Strat years back that the neck twisted on shortly after buying, was utter garbage.
> 
> *My Ibanez RG370DXL isn't good by any stretch, its made me question why people love ibby's so much.*
> 
> can't think of any more off hand



That's a bit like judging PRS as a whole over SEs, or ESP because of Ltds etc...


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 1, 2012)

infernalservice said:


> I bought a guitar from this builder named Brent Monson [...] He was using Carvin neck blanks and playing them off as totally hand built customs.



Wow, that's smart! How about the ones with big inlays all over the fretboard? Does he pull the frets and get them CNC'd, you reckon?


----------



## Rook (Mar 1, 2012)

Worst guitar owned - Dean Razorback. Still own it as a reminder but it's missing some parts. The quality was crap, the finish, the locking nut was stripped out with in a matter of weeks, sounds like crap, played ok, fingerboard was dry as crap (that's not dean's fault).

Worst guitar played - It was a USA PRS actually. It was brought in for a couple of 'minor tweaks' by a customer so it got given to me, but we didn't see it before getting it out to work on. The neck was like a banana, the nut was so low it was fretting out if you took any relief out of the neck, I hate PRS pickups generally anyway, the bridge was being pulled hard against the body by 5 'high tension' springs when the guitar had 9's (2 year old rusty 9's), the dude had raised the saddles to compensate.

It was a nightmare.

Insult to injury, it desperately needed a fret levelling and the sprout was ridiculous.

Only took some minor work, but it's the most disgraceful state I've ever experienced a guitar in.

I don't blame the guy, he had some money and wanted his first guitar, why wouldn't you buy something as hawt as this PRS but it was terrible... Cleaned up OK though.

The worst guitar I've ever sold (from the shop) in terms of spec, price, condition (yep, you should see the state some manufacturers send guitars to dealers in) was a Fender Jaguar. I can't remember what series it was but it was about £1k. No case, it absolutely would not stay in tune for love nor money, the neck pickup didn't work when it got to the shop, the neck was flat (meaning buzz) when it arrived, it was two years old (ordered as new for a customer), and the high E fell off the saddle with pretty much every strum.

We put a new bridge on it, put a new pickup in the neck (which we eventually recovered from Fender), gave a full fret level and dress, sorted the setup out and gave the guy a gig bag from one of our Mexi Jags.

Fender were probably the worst for distributor QC. Ibanez were among the best, along with SE and PRS (our PRS were always hand delivered by the UK PRS man after being checked and setup at Headline). Jacksons (amusingly being FMIC) were usually OK, dean were hit and miss, Ibanez were generally fine but often came with a bit of fret sprout and in need of a setup, no real work needed though....


----------



## Zado (Mar 1, 2012)

samdaman87 said:


> All I can say is that any SX guitar with a trem is a piece of firewood. No matter how many times you dive on that damn thing it will always go out of tune!! Also having the trem on high action right out of the box was a pure genius  Never buy low-end off brands...


weird,all Sx i tried were way better than so many squierbest cheapo clones ever played along with bachs!


Dean ML,some years ago...the looking was stunning,but the pups were soooooo noisy and the body not resonant at all


an Ec deluxe ltd,too many dead spots in that fb btw tha only issued one i tried...also.to be a dick,the finish wasn't nice at all...it was a blue flamed veneer....but without flames!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 1, 2012)

esp "kirt hammet" model, I`ve played corts and axeffect and plywood squiers that has less issues.
it was a lemon.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 1, 2012)

i still own my very first electric, a richwood stratocaster. it is the absolute worst guitar ever, it feels like it's made of cartboard, it weighs nothing, it seems to decide for itself if it feels like emitting sound or not, all pickups broken except for the bridge one, and even that cuts out sometimes. the finish is crap, and for some reason it bounces when i drop it on the floor. the pickups (when working) suck and make a lot of background noise, the trem sucks, the tuning pegs aren't worthy of that name, the strap buttons drop out and the finish is fugly green. i love this guitar, but only because it has significant sentimental value. *tl;dr it sucks, and i love it.*


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 1, 2012)

A Dean Vendetta I picked up for cheap. it was the lightest guitar ive ever picked up, could not be set up properly, sounded thin as can be, just screamed "IM CHEAP!!" when i picked it up


----------



## thedonal (Mar 1, 2012)

My first guitar. A Marlin Slammer. I've still got it.

Cheap, cheap plywood strat copy. The varnish on the (uber chunky) maple neck was sticky. The frets woefully uneven. The pickusp ULTRA thin, spiky and microphonic. Staying in tune? Different world.

Second guitar was a Marlin Masterclass. Better guitar, but still poo.

But it was a start.


----------



## GSingleton (Mar 1, 2012)

Was probably a gibson/epiphone. Every time I play them I become infuriated. DAT NECK IS ARRRRRGGGGGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## Nonservium (Mar 1, 2012)

Schecter Damien 7. Everything about that guitar sucked, right down to the bat inlays.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 1, 2012)

I've seen and played many awful guitars, and even owned a few. Here's a couple I've owned.

1 x Agile Septor Pro 7, purple 'quilt' with maple board. Extremely poor quality fretwork, to the point where the last few frets were totally left after they rough leveled. No crown, no buff, no end rounding. Even after people were clearly telling me that my guitar had a quilt top, albeit however thin (you could see the neck thru stripes under the top!), I still couldn't see any grain movement in any amount of light. As far as I was concerned, it was one of the thinnest, worst laminate fotoflames I've seen. The bridge was off center, and the ferrules were too, looks really fucking lame on a neck thru. Pissed me off that I ordered it, waited fucking however long for the run of guitars to be made, and they made me buy a compulsory hardcase for the atrocity. The guitar was a fucking piece of shit. The shitty Cetius pickups were the best thing about it. You'll never pique my interest again, Agile. This is certain.

1 x Samick Greg Bennett Ultramatic III. Picked it up at a bargain price. I should have taken that cash and just given it away. Would have saved time. This doorstop had a super low quality fotoflame finish also, in green this time. Lame fretwork, shitty action, truss rod never really made any difference. Changed the Duncan Designed pickups out for actual Duncans, made NO difference whatsoever, still sounded like a lunchbox with strings. More tone could have been coaxed out of a length of MDF coated with lead paint.

As a private guitar tutor, I've played bunches of no name guitars straight outta China and older Taiwanese models, which - for some reason - cheap-ass parents think will be a really economical AND decent quality instrument for their child to work with. That's the equivalent of trying to push your child into running/athletics and buy them crocs to run in. What the fuck. Think about it.

Some of them have been unplayable. As in, you cannot intonate, tune or even fret the strings properly on them. One of the easiest things to spot for anyone: Sharp fret ends. We all know about these...However, as stupid as dumb parents are with that kinda thing, they miss that and come back for more: extremely high, unplayable action. "But it's GOT strings...what's the problem?" The next couple of really important things which people miss all the time are either a misplaced bridge, bowed/warped neck, poorly attached bolt-on neck with a huge neck pocket, or one which just will not fucking make a decent sound when plugged in. AT ALL.

"Buy your kids a piece of fucking shit guitar that is hard to play and sounds like crap, and you can expect great things!" 

IMO, Ignorant parents (and sometimes malicious store clerks) are to blame for encouraging the multitude of inept, slap-dash factories throughout the world by buying and importing their fucking pieces of absolute shit from other countries, and sending them off to lessons without another thought. THIS means the only thing the parents have to look forward to is criticising their children when they STILL can't play their parents' favourite Bon Jovi songs after the first half dozen lessons. Pretty good value eh, when their kid spends a third of their lesson waiting for the tutor to try and tune the slightly resonant plank they clicked $49 BUY IT NOW on. Stop trying to vicariously live your ambitions through your kids, you fucking pricks.

*ahem* I digress...

When I have kids, I'm going to let them learn whatever sport/skill/instrument they want, and will do my best to supply them with usable entry-level equipment.


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2012)

I once had an acoustic named "The push hard"


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 1, 2012)

I think it would have been my Jackson DR7 - that thing was terrible.


----------



## baryton (Mar 1, 2012)

BC Rich Warlock 7 srtings


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 1, 2012)

Cheap Harmony les paul shape. action wasn't great, pickups are weak


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 1, 2012)

Worst was a Jackson Kelly, real low end deal.

A dude had taken a knife and scraped the paint all along the upper bevel. I didn't mind how it looked, actually was sort of cool. But damn, it was revenge of the high action. Buzzed like a mofo and had a Duncan Invader. Shit that pup holds my all time record for biggest POS i've ever used.

In the end I sold it. In my early years of playing I changed guitars every six months. I had gotten good at getting rid of them for the same price that I got them, so it was constant upgrading. 

Another Lemon was LTD Roope Latvala. Sexy guitar, had some odd issues. Didn't like thick strings and had this massive buzz from the trem. that shook the output jack. Odd issue, ended up shoving a live strong bracelet (the pink ones for breast cancer) under the jack to shut everything up. Played ok after that though.


----------



## elrrek (Mar 1, 2012)

poisonelvis said:


> this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But how? I mean ... that's impossible! It's a Japanese built Charvel Fusion Deluxe with a maple board? It CAN'T be crap? You're ruining my world!!!!

(please note: this post is supposed to contain humour).


----------



## onionofdoom (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmm... Worst guitar i have ever played? My band's lead singers BC rich special edition archtop bich. (he doesnt play guitar in the band so i dont have to see it thank the lord!) Nothing special about it. About as resonant as corkboard and about as easy to dent! Finish is horrid, frets are horrid, doesn't stay in tune, neck bends when the wind blows, and i swear blind the fretboard is made of particle board! A rip-off for the £150 he paid, let alone the £249 these cost new.
By the way, i think people shit on low end ibanez too much, they aren't all that bad- I'm running a pair of SZ320s and they're really well built, solid, dependable and they just feel quality.(plus they come with Duncan designed Pickups and although I'm using aftermarket pickups, they are much better than those crappy infinity pickups they put in most ibanez.) I've owned a Gibson (loved it) and ive played all sorts of high end guitars but these things are just ace. Quality to price ratio is insane. That said i agree that ibanez quality is hit and miss- my mate has an rga32 and it's an absolute turd. It's got like a nine piece body and the frets can cut you, although its the only poorly built ibanez I've ever played and I've played a lot of them, not to say there aren't a fair few dogs out there!
Never played a good BCR, then again they offend my eyes! 
Peace.


----------



## samdaman87 (Mar 1, 2012)

TheSixthWheel said:


> As a private guitar tutor, I've played bunches of no name guitars straight outta China and older Taiwanese models, which - for some reason - cheap-ass parents think will be a really economical AND decent quality instrument for their child to work with. That's the equivalent of trying to push your child into running/athletics and buy them crocs to run in. What the fuck. Think about it.
> 
> "Buy your kids a piece of fucking shit guitar that is hard to play and sounds like crap, and you can expect great things!"


I lol'd so hard to this! Lol I am going to try to run at least 1 mile with my crocs on and see how it turns out


----------



## Hirschberger (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, the worst guitar I have ever played/owned is the only guitar I have to my name, my terrible MIM Strat that my friend's dad got for like $150 or $200. This was around 6 years ago when I first started playing. I can't remember, but it's always been just terrible. I've played some great MIM Strats, but this one just sucks all over. I'd fix it up, but I'd rather get a new guitar instead. It's not really fit for what I'm playing these days anyway. Now I just need to decide what I want to get...


----------



## MatthewK (Mar 2, 2012)

An Indonesian Ibanez RG7321.


----------



## 3074326 (Mar 2, 2012)

motomoto said:


> The worst i've played were a Gibson LP Studio raw power and the Gibson explorer.



I know opinions are opinions, but if the two worst guitars you've ever played are both Gibson.. I don't know. I just find that very hard to believe. Unless they were owned by total idiots, of course. 

I played an older, cheap Charvel last week that frets out on every fret past the 12th fret. Easily the worst guitar I've ever played. Needs a setup in the worst way, but even if it were setup, the frets stick out so far that one caught my finger and made it bleed. 

Sometimes I wonder what people did with their guitars to make them feel that bad.


----------



## WolleK (Mar 2, 2012)

- Gibson Les paul classic (sharp frets, sticky neck, fucked up painting)

- Danelectro 59 (felt like plastic, hard to set up, sounds like garbage)


----------



## thatguy87 (Mar 2, 2012)

Chinese made LTD MH-350FR. the high E would constantly fall off the fretboard when I tried to fret it. got annoyed fairly quickly and traded for an MH-417, which was awesome even if I did sell it shortly after.


----------



## chanjcw (Mar 2, 2012)

the worst i've ever played is between a Gibson Les Paul (AWFUL guitar) and a Kramer my friend owns. neither stayed in tune, they sounded like they were made with wires and mud, and just felt horrid.


----------



## BlindCaveSalamander (Mar 2, 2012)

My first guitar (still have it), one of those Fender "Starcasters" that you can get at Hastings or Target. It can't stay in tune worth a crap, the trem is, of course, just bad for being there in the first place and the sound is so thin and tinny.

But it was something to start on.


----------



## Zado (Mar 2, 2012)

Tons of gibson haters


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Mar 2, 2012)

^I know 

Every Gibson i've played has been nice except those damned SG Zoot Suits. I used to hate them but that was only because I couldn't afford them xD


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 2, 2012)

Sometime around the mid/late 90's I spotted a georgeous Samick superstrat I'm not sure what model it was but it looked like an Ibanez RG but with an RGD style carve around the horns and it came in a sexy goldtop style finish. 

Several years later I found the same guitar but with a metallic blue finish so I bought it immediately and raced home just like that scene from the original "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" when Charlie finds the golden ticket and when I got home I realised it weighed an absolute ton and felt more like I was playing a surfboard than a guitar.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Mar 2, 2012)

Samick SG knock-off. Don't remember the exact model but good god, that guitar was the most uninspiring POS I ever had the misfortune to own. Frets were like knives and that board


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 2, 2012)

Gibson BFG. The fact that Gibson stooped so low as to actually put their name on this shitpile and sold it to customers will forever mar their name with me. Atrocious fretwork, brutal carving of the top to the point the mahogany bottom was easily seen at the neck joint on almost every one of the ones I looked at. Terrible routing job. Played like total shit and generally a shoddily made guitar.


----------



## killwhitneyhalfdead (Mar 2, 2012)

Gibson Les Paul. By FAR one of the worst guitars I've ever used.


----------



## Force (Mar 2, 2012)

Worst I owned & still own - my first, a Status stratocaster. I still like it but it's the worst.

Played - a $5700 Gibson LP, ugly, heavy, neck so fat God wouldn't get his hand around it & the one thing I thought would be good about this heap of elephant turd would be the sound, but it was a huge fail too.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 2, 2012)

Triple-J said:


> Sometime around the mid/late 90's I spotted a georgeous Samick superstrat I'm not sure what model it was but it looked like an Ibanez RG but with an RGD style carve around the horns and it came in a sexy goldtop style finish.
> 
> Several years later I found the same guitar but with a metallic blue finish so I bought it immediately and raced home just like that scene from the original "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" when Charlie finds the golden ticket and when I got home I realised it weighed an absolute ton and felt more like I was playing a surfboard than a guitar.



So you didn't play it at all first, just assumed it'd be exactly the same as your decent one?


----------



## Diggy (Mar 2, 2012)

ESP LTD Viper 407.. most things about it were real nice, but in the end it all came down to balance.. not a fan.


----------



## 3074326 (Mar 2, 2012)

Apparently the countless Gibsons I've played are rare and the really easy to find shitty ones are just hiding from me. Crazy. Two guitar store jobs and both were Gibson dealers, out of all the Gibsons I've played, not a single one was even close to the worst guitar I've ever felt. 

Not calling a bunch of people liars.. and I'm no Gibson fanboy.. just having a hard time believing that Gibson makes all these shitty guitars that I've never seen, despite being around so many Gibsons.


----------



## samdaman87 (Mar 3, 2012)

MatthewK said:


> An Indonesian Ibanez RG7321.


How so? Where the frets popping out? Was it used? Fill us in on the details ,dude!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 3, 2012)

a B.C. Rich Platinum Warlock and a start copy made by Palmer.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Mar 3, 2012)

3074326 said:


> Apparently the countless Gibsons I've played are rare and the really easy to find shitty ones are just hiding from me. Crazy. Two guitar store jobs and both were Gibson dealers, out of all the Gibsons I've played, not a single one was even close to the worst guitar I've ever felt.
> 
> Not calling a bunch of people liars.. and I'm no Gibson fanboy.. just having a hard time believing that Gibson makes all these shitty guitars that I've never seen, despite being around so many Gibsons.


 

I've tried a couple of substandard Les Paul Standards. Dry, pale fretboards, dead spots on the neck, buzzy action, and generally poor, boxey tone.

Were they the worst guitars I've ever played? No.

Were disproportionately bad for their price point? Yes. 

Maybe folks have seen some of these and are thinking that, for the price the Gibsons go for and their portrayal as a luxury brand, they expect more... I know I did.


----------



## Zeetwig (Mar 3, 2012)

I once tried to play a quite expensive Fender strat, and it sucked. There weren't any strings on it though...  xP

Jokes aside: a white strat-copy from a brand called "Neville"... Never heard of that company, and nothing pops up when I google it  Felt like some homemade plank with piano wire strapped to it 

Do anyone know something about this company btw?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 3, 2012)

Schecter Hellraiser and a Schecter I believe an exotic or something. Horrible action, too small necks, horrible sound, clunky dead weight feeling wood..just awful.


----------



## CapinCripes (Mar 3, 2012)

3074326 said:


> Apparently the countless Gibsons I've played are rare and the really easy to find shitty ones are just hiding from me. Crazy. Two guitar store jobs and both were Gibson dealers, out of all the Gibsons I've played, not a single one was even close to the worst guitar I've ever felt.
> 
> Not calling a bunch of people liars.. and I'm no Gibson fanboy.. just having a hard time believing that Gibson makes all these shitty guitars that I've never seen, despite being around so many Gibsons.



i wouldn't call most of the gibson's i played bad necessarily they just arn't my thing. back on the point of the topic the worst guitar i've ever tried out but never owned was a Dean VMNT angel of deth guitar. Oh god.... where do i start. It felt like if I played it too hard it would fall apart, it felt EXTREMELY light ( i like heavy guitars for some reason so this is a bit of a pet peeve for me) It had the most Rosewoody supposedly ebony fingerboard ever (all brown no black, rough as sandpaper) the fret ends were sharp and the setup was terrible (not necessarily the guitar's fault although i wouldn't be surprised if it was.) it wan't as bad as the Warbeast i used to own but it was close.... and it was four times the price.


----------



## -42- (Mar 3, 2012)

You folks have obviously laid a hand on one of these things:


----------



## CapinCripes (Mar 3, 2012)

-42- said:


> You folks have obviously laid a hand on one of these things:



the fuck is that and what's with the colors on the tuning pegs?


----------



## -42- (Mar 3, 2012)

First. 

Act.

Discovery.


----------



## Riggy (Mar 3, 2012)

Every Dean ML/Razerback I've played has been awful, high and low end models.

I've never found a Gibson Les Paul I've thought was any good either, though I do like the higher end Epiphone's for some reason.


----------



## nostealbucket (Mar 3, 2012)

Lets see...

Epiphone les paul. My 4th guitar. My 14 year old brain thought this would be a great deal since I got it for 150 dollars from my cousin. but what the hell... The pickups were terrible. All of the frets fell off of the guitar. The soldering was terrible. the paint started to flake off. The body was made of plywood, the jack fell out... and many, many more.

Next was a Rouge 4 string bass I got for $90. What can I say. It served its purpose... but it was shit.

Next we have Ibanez Rg350dx. I went through a hair metal phase when I was 14. It lasted 2 weeks. During those 2 weeks, I bought this. the pickups were absolutely terrible. The trem... Oh that godamned trem. It was my first locking trem guitar, so I abused the living hell out of the trem. and so.... the guitar wouldn't stay in tune. no matter what. I blocked the trem. Nope. didn't work. Nothing ever went right with that guitar.


----------



## Antenna (Mar 3, 2012)

haha like the post above I had an epiphone les paul and was thinking it was gonna be awesome. supposedly it had a basswood body and mahogany neck and ebony fretboard. The pickups were terrible so I tried to swap them out with EMG's. Holy shit! To my surprise when I opened the pickup cavity the base wood was showing and it was fucking plywood! Eventually i got sick of not being able to get it to sound good and it also had fallen and damaged that "fine mahogany" neck  so I just said fuck it I'll try a seven string from 
Ibanez. 

Never 

Fucking 

Looked 

Back.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Mar 3, 2012)

Worst I've ever owned was a BC Rich Warlock N7. The reason why is because it had a warped neck. Took it back the next day and got my Ibanez 540R.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Mar 4, 2012)

Some nobrand V I bought for 50bucks to use as a project for soldering and similiar stuff. Served its purpose tho.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 4, 2012)

From a major brand name: Epiphone LP standard. Horrible cheap LP substitution. 

Obscure brand: My first guitar, LP copy from Target. I forget the brand.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 4, 2012)

-42- said:


> You folks have obviously laid a hand on one of these things:


I once found one of those in the garbage on my way home from school, it was pink and had butterflies on it, so I grabbed it and played Divine Heresy on it while I walked home.


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 4, 2012)

Re-reading this thread, the Gibson bashing has to stop. I can no longer blame all of this on Ed Roman. The worst guitar you people have EVER played is a Les Paul ? Really, you've never played a low end Squire or a First Act or Epi starter? 

I understand the feel is subjective but I find it hard to believe the worst guitar you've played is a Gibson.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 4, 2012)

People just really enjoy band-wagoning here.


----------



## Miek (Mar 4, 2012)

Says a dude who shits on Gibsons.

I've got your number, friend.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 4, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> have EVER played.


I missed that part then it would be my friends first guitar, Witch he still owns, and I still jam on lol XD


----------



## JamesM (Mar 4, 2012)

Miek said:


> Says a dude who shits on Gibsons.
> 
> I've got your number, friend.



I'm a huge Gibson fan, actually--outside of their false sense of "game changing." I just haven't been a fan of their quality as of late.


----------



## Miek (Mar 4, 2012)

WHOSE NUMBER IS THIS


----------



## Antenna (Mar 4, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Re-reading this thread, the Gibson bashing has to stop. I can no longer blame all of this on Ed Roman. The worst guitar you people have EVER played is a Les Paul ? Really, you've never played a low end Squire or a First Act or Epi starter?
> 
> I understand the feel is subjective but I find it hard to believe the worst guitar you've played is a Gibson.



haha dude epiphone makes some great guitars but I think a lot of people, like myself, bought the starter les pauls. First off they seemed decent at the time and had humbuckers over the squire strat single coils. They aren't very good guitars, but its not like we are saying we bought a genuine gibson les paul and it was the worst ever. The epiphone starter kits are nothing like a real les paul. They are flat top plywood guitars that have little to no quality or love put into their construction. Sure some people might like them at first because it might be one of their first guitars, but then you find out what you're missing out on and say FUUUUUUUUUUU...... shits sucks fuh rillz.


----------



## Quitty (Mar 4, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Re-reading this thread, the Gibson bashing has to stop. I can no longer blame all of this on Ed Roman. The worst guitar you people have EVER played is a Les Paul ? Really, you've never played a low end Squire or a First Act or Epi starter?
> 
> I understand the feel is subjective but I find it hard to believe the worst guitar you've played is a Gibson.



Define 'worst'.
Of all the guitars i've tried, the one i find to be 'worst' isn't necessarily the worst playing or sounding one - just the most disappointing.
Inevitably, paying premium for a not-so-great guitar would be more disappointing to me than paying 100$ for something that i'd gladly hang on my wall 'cause the veneer looks nice or whatnot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2012)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Dry, pale fretboards, dead spots on the neck, buzzy action, and generally poor, boxey tone.



Most of those issues can be resolved in a simple setup. I can say those same things about many Ibanez, PRS, ESP, Anderson, Suhr, G&L, EBMM, etc. guitars I've tried in stores or have been paid to work on. 

I feel a lot of the hate Gibson gets is from folks playing some who have sat on the sales floor at a guitar store for too long. Of course if a guitar is neglected and abused (like 90% of floor guitars are) it's not going to play or sound it's best. 

A guitar is only going to play as good as it's taken care of.


----------



## WolleK (Mar 4, 2012)

... but thread is about the worst guitar ever played/owned...

so for me it was my gibson les paul classic- it had sharp frets, shitty paint etc... and i worked nearly 4 weeks of my summer vacation for this bloody thing as i was 17

On the other hand i had 3 other Gibsons:
1x Explorer: Very a nice guitar, huge sound but i cannot stand the sticky necks of gibsons
1x T.Iommi Signature: One of the best guitars i ever owned , regret selling it 
1x Sg with P90: Was okay


and yeah, i had two squier (2xstagemaster 7) but the quality of them was still better than the paul classic


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Mar 4, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Most of those issues can be resolved in a simple setup. I can say those same things about many Ibanez, PRS, ESP, Anderson, Suhr, G&L, EBMM, etc. guitars I've tried in stores or have been paid to work on.
> 
> I feel a lot of the hate Gibson gets is from folks playing some who have sat on the sales floor at a guitar store for too long. Of course if a guitar is neglected and abused (like 90% of floor guitars are) it's not going to play or sound it's best.
> 
> A guitar is only going to play as good as it's taken care of.


 
Agreed on all counts BUT, for the price involved (especially here in the UK) and the image the company and its dealers like to portray (especially here in the UK), we shouldn't be having this conversation!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2012)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Agreed on all counts BUT, for the price involved (especially here in the UK) and the image the company and its dealers like to portray (especially here in the UK), we shouldn't be having this conversation!



It's not Gibsons fault that dealers and potential buyers treat the guitars poorly. The guitars make quite the journey getting out to the UK and need to be setup properly to accommodate for that. If the dealer can't keep their stock in good order, it's their own fault.


----------



## Quitty (Mar 4, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not Gibsons fault that dealers and potential buyers treat the guitars poorly. The guitars make quite the journey getting out to the UK and need to be setup properly to accommodate for that. If the dealer can't keep their stock in good order, it's their own fault.



I've seen some Gibsons in my day - new and vintage, owned or on a showroom floor. I've even owned a few.
The only solidbody Gibson who's retail price i'd say is justified is the smartwood limited editions - and again, justified. 
It's not that they weren't good, or couldn't be made to be good guitars - but they always left me wanting and there were always better, cheaper options around - for me. Looking at this thread, i'm guessing i'm not the only one.

And mind you - i do dig the Gibson 'thing'. I just don't think they're particularly good at doing it - or maybe, just not anymore.


----------



## etb1234 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ive gone through a few. 

1) Ibanez BTB-404 bass. It was impossible to set up, every fret on the G string buzzed and the battery would die after about an hour no matter what. Horrid.

2) Esp/Ltd DV8-R SE. I GAS-ed for one of these forever. Loved the red to yellow finish and finally tracked a mint one down for super cheap so I got it. The neck felt like ass and while I had owed Vs before this was really unfomfortable to play. Sounded great but did not keep it long.

3) Esp/Ltd FM-408 8 string. What can I say. Short scale was not enjoyed. The low F was choked out by all the other strings and was significantly lower in volume even when playing single note stuff. The neck killed my left hand after short playing times. Got rid of it pretty quick.

4) Ibanez RG7321 7 string. Bought it because it was loaded with SD Invaders which I had wanted for a very long time. While it sounded pretty good and played well some of the times, the truss rod was extremely loose and could not be adjusted. So, while the neck was stable, I could not adjusted it to my specs and it was very annoying to deal with. Bye bye 7321.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 4, 2012)

Miek said:


> WHOSE NUMBER IS THIS




What?


----------



## powerofze (Mar 4, 2012)

BCR Warlock Bronze, JS level Jackson Rhoads. They weren't that bad, I just never played a really shitty guitar


----------



## feilong29 (Mar 4, 2012)

I had the pleasure of borrowing an Ibanez Gio when I was guitarless for a bit.. the only other guitar I can equate that one too is the Dean Vendetta 7 string I bought for $199.99 brand new. Both terrible!


----------



## Antenna (Mar 4, 2012)

^ lol I still own an ibanez gio 7, it's not the greatest but I'll say it kicks more ass than any other lower grade guitar I've played! Still terrible compared to my RG7621 though.


----------



## Randomist (Mar 5, 2012)

nostealbucket said:


> Next we have Ibanez Rg350dx. I went through a hair metal phase when I was 14. It lasted 2 weeks. During those 2 weeks, I bought this. the pickups were absolutely terrible. The trem... Oh that godamned trem. It was my first locking trem guitar, so I abused the living hell out of the trem. and so.... the guitar wouldn't stay in tune. no matter what. I blocked the trem. Nope. didn't work. Nothing ever went right with that guitar.



Similar experience with an rg350mdx. It was great for about 6 months, then the trem stopped returning to zero point (I didn't go all Dime over it either). One of the clamps in the bridge stopped holding the string, requiring over-tightening and eventually failure. There was nothing in there, just badly machined, poorly finished parts. The spring claw pulled both screws from the body while tuning up to pitch with a new set of the same 10s I had on there already. Action is either sky high, or frets 17-24 are stone dead. The g-string is inexplicably 1mm lower action than the rest (This seemed to appear about 5 months ago rather suddenly). Also, now I have a prestige, the neck feels like a telegraph pole because of the squareed off profile.

Still have this mostly because of the maple board and the fact I'd feel guilty selling it. Haven't ventured back to indo ibbys yet, though I might try an S or an rga7 (which would immediately find itself bereft of the stock electronics), maybe an rg3xxv, I hear things have improved since.


----------



## 8stringer (Mar 5, 2012)

In Sweden we have a local hardware store who for some reason also sells guitars, it's plastic China shit. (not that China always is bad, but this time..)
If you want to order one here is a link;Sök


----------



## thelarrinator (Mar 6, 2012)

I once had an ESP SV standard, it was my dream guitar and couldn't believe my luck when I saw it in a pawn shop for like £500.
It was mint condition and even came with a hardcase.
I bought it, and it just didn't have that 'feel' if you get me? It wasn't enjoyable to play, the fret access was a lot worse than any other guitar I've played, the tremolo and pickups were fine don't get me wrong but it's difficult to go wrong with a basic 81/85 combo and an OFR y'know?

Sold it on for like £1600, aint even mad.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 6, 2012)

I loved my first electric... a Yamaha RGZ-312.... so, I had all sorts of mods done back in the day. 

I had a double locking Pro Kahler installed, but the body wood (balsa???) was so soft the tremolo posts shifted forward and are now angled... the thing was a bitch to intonate after that


----------



## Vinchester (Mar 11, 2012)

I think a lot of people will be surprised :

PRS SE Torero. 

Tried it in a store and it just sucked. Probably a dud though.


----------



## toecutter (Mar 27, 2012)

Every guitar I have was shitty until I set them up and gutted them proper. Worst was my first "lynx" strat copy. Actually used it to hit golf balls right before I traded it in. Second is my MIM strat, nice guitar now but everything has been replaced except the body so I don't know what you would call it now. Third is my RGA8, setup on that thing new was CRAP. Those string gages, those pickups, that EQ circuit!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 27, 2012)

Walmart First Act Acoustic


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 27, 2012)

my friends straight from the factory gibson explorer, its absolute garbage iv played some really good quality gibsons before but this one is a complete dud he loves it though
or
my peavey roter exp, i just couldnt gel with it.


----------



## bradthelegend (Mar 27, 2012)

A Dean Vendetta VNXM 7 string. I knew it would be cheap; the frets were rough, the electronics were mediocre. But the thing actually fell apart on me. The nut broke off at the 7th string with only a .60, and the shaft on the tone pot broke, which blows my mind because I never use tone knobs. 

I fixed it up and got rid of it as quickly as I could.


----------



## JStraitiff (Mar 27, 2012)

Sometimes you really do just get a bad piece of wood. I have had several guitars that just didnt have the life the should've.

My worst guitar was a squire mini strat. It was 3/4 scale and just never was worth anything. It never played very well, the pickups sucked and the wood was dead. I didnt expect anything special out of it but it still sucked all around. Now i use it as a project every so often. Ive converted it to a fretless, refretted, done body mods, wiring projects, you name it.


----------



## purpledc (Mar 27, 2012)

The worst professional guitar Ive ever owned has to be a toss up between the two warriors I owned. One was a Fully armed soldier proto and the other was a Signature. The FAS had the neck pickup installe 1/4 inch to far to the left and they installed non pole piece covered pickups to hide it. The second warrior I had had the same exact issue but they actually re drilled the pickup ring holes about 3 times so that guitar had 12 holes for the neck pickup mounting rings. Fucking sad it was. Then they nostril fucked me on the warrior care and when I sent the guitar to them to have them do a set up and correct a finish issue on the neck they did the opposite of what I asked and the guitar came back in worse shape than when it left. Im still traumatized by that experience.


----------



## trickae (Mar 27, 2012)

You guys wouldn't believe me but i hated my jackson kelley (2000 model). The neck was thicker than a baseball bat, chords sounded thin and the body felt flimsy.never gone back to a jackson from that one bad experiance.


----------



## trickae (Mar 27, 2012)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I've tried a couple of substandard Les Paul Standards...
> 
> Were they the worst guitars I've ever played? No.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more. Not knocking gibsons but for the price - i' d expect a lot more


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm sure i don't even have to explain mine


----------



## bob123 (Mar 27, 2012)

Barring the "usual suspects".... Ibanez RGA321 was the biggest pile of shit for the money I've ever had the misfortune of putting my hands on. It felt like crap, sounded like crap, bridge sucked, every was awful about it.... BUT had a terrific pink/purple sparkly paint job though...

Im almost positive it had to be a factory 2nd, but I have no idea how it would sell like that new.... bought for 500$, sold for 900$. I have no idea why these things have a cult following...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 27, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> I loved my first electric... a Yamaha RGZ-312.... so, I had all sorts of mods done back in the day.
> I had a double locking Pro Kahler installed, but the *body wood (balsa???)* was so soft the tremolo posts shifted forward and are now angled...



haha - i suspected the same on a Pacifica i owned for i bit. way too freakin light


----------



## BillNephew (Mar 27, 2012)

Hands down my Ibanez GRX720 GIO 7 string is the WORST guitar I have ever owned. The frets stuck out of the neck, the neck was twisted, and the pickups sounded like they were voiced the same way as Varg Vikernes' asshole. If that wasn't enough, the bridge tremolo screws that linked the trem to the block were loose, causing all sorts of strange droning when playing unplugged. My Yamaha EG112 (my first guitar, came before the Pacifica Yamaha makes now) still sounds and plays better no matter how cheap it is with the chrome painted plastic tuners and wacky strat tremolo.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 28, 2012)

Of course any guitar with shit pickups or a bad neck (warping, truss rod issues, etc, etc) were terrible to play. The worst EVER, in my humble experience is that Epiphone Slash Les Paul. Now the Gibson is pretty good, nothing amazing, but the Epiphone counterpart was by far the most aweful thing I've ever had in my hands. Sharp, protruding frets, bad finish on the neck, pickups were 'meh' at best, and it had a huge round neck profile. Obviously the latter is a personal preference, but I become increasingly more disgusted as I tried to play anything on it. It even had good strings. Just yuck in every way. And it cost $999??? WTF. Worse than a gig pack Squier Strat.

Never owned a bad guitar; even my cheap ones are not bad. I had a $150 Korean Kramer 7 from MusicYo.com, which played nicely, had good intonation, and tonally sounded like the second Bloodbath record. I also found a $100 Les Paul copy at a Cincinnati shop off Vineland that was a sweet steal. Might be a Warmoth, or it was made in a bed room. Bad pickups, needed better hardware, might be made of particle board for all I know! Feels like poplar actually, painted black. But good resonance, oiled ebony board, set neck, and after a couple simple upgrades it sounds great and plays very well. BKP Cold Sweat bridge, SD 'Black Back' propriety neck (an Ed Roman/Van Halen inspired creation) = classic, hard, metal, prog, and is > Epiphone Slash Les Paul. Guitar Center couldn't believe it wasn't an actual Gibson Black Beauty. Epiphone Slash LP is no bueno. Muito mal.


----------



## GXPO (Mar 28, 2012)

I had a Schecter C-1 "apocalypse" whichbrought as it had coil splits and was in my price range. The tuners were fucked out of the box, everything came loose. It looked so good and sounded great in the shop, when I got it home I just thought "What have I just bought". Truely awful, I swore off Schecters for life. Now I want a new C-1, go figure..


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have to go with my Gibson Robot V. I always wanted a Gibson V. I thought it looked beautiful and I bought one when they were on closeout at $999. I thought that was a steal for a USA made Gibson V, especially since it was ~ $2799 originally. I figured if I didn't like the robot tuners, they lock out and I would still have a USA V for only $1k. 

But... the finish was cracked badly on the first one I received and the robot knob with all the electronics fell off. I sent it back and the company sent me a replacement... that had a warped neck. So I exchanged that and the replacement was OK for about a month and then the finish cracked all around where the fingerboard mounts to the neck. I brought it to a dealer (under warranty) and they said this wasn't covered, even though the guitar was barely a month old! The guy said it couldn't even be repainted/touched up because it uses a special flaked factory paint job that he wasn't capable of doing. 

To this day, the Gibson is the cheapest feeling of all my guitars (Schecter, Ibanez, Peavey, etc). I have family that are in the furniture and boat building businesses and from a luthier / wood standpoint they all thought it was a cheap piece of shit. Oh well... at least the pickups sound good.


----------



## Luafcm (Mar 28, 2012)

Epiphone SG. The bolt on neck one. What a complete piece of shit guitar.


----------



## RedRidingHood80 (Mar 28, 2012)

Kapok nylon string from china.....


----------



## hairychris (Mar 28, 2012)

First guitar, Squire Bullet Strat. Fucking grim.

The most disappointing guitar that I've played was one of the old ESP KH bolt-ons that a guy I knew owned. He seemed pleased with it but it sounded and felt like complete ass to me, and for an expensive guitar? Yuck.


----------



## Tordah (Mar 28, 2012)

First guitar was the worst, nameless (literally nameless) strat clone.

The high e string would have a weird twang to it, like a sitar that refused to go away. It also buzzed if I used a pick and you could hear the strings detuning as you played. 

Was it worth a setup? Nope, because it cost me £10 from a friend. Now it's in ostrich tuning (GGGGGG) and that is how it shall remain. Might even make a song with it one day for the giggles.


----------



## NeglectedField (Mar 28, 2012)

First guitar, black Hohner Rockwood mini Strat. Never stayed in tune but by god, the smell and the shiny blackness of it is something I won't forget. Definitely one of the better Christmasses.


----------



## THEE HAMMER (Mar 29, 2012)

A Charvel Charvette with a cheapo floyd.... also it had no locking nut or tuners.. add that to the crap electronics and horrible finish.... gah... i've played hundreds and hundreds of guitars but damn that was the worst.


----------



## fassaction (Apr 9, 2012)

My first electric guitar was a Synsonics Terminator....holy shit was this guitar a pile of garbage.

http://i.imgur.com/tNyBx.jpg

It had a built in speaker so you technically didnt need an amp, i think that is why my parents bought it for me. It had this awful bigsby style tremolo that eventually snapped off. I couldnt get the thing to stay in tune, and the trees that feed the strings to tuning pegs had a sharp edge to them that would constantly break my strings.

I ended up giving it to a friend of mine in exchange for a couple sega genesis games. I told my parents someone stole it out of my locker at school.

My next guitar wasnt much better, but was a step in the right direction. It was a harmony strat copy that actually held up well all throughout high school for me.


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 9, 2012)

But seriously every ibanez i've ever tried...the neck felt like a toothpick, whole thing felt like a toy, sounded like crap...and they were from around I think $200 or $300 up to around $1000

The Jem wasn't so bad, but it would be better without a Floyd Rose


----------



## Kabstract (Apr 11, 2012)

It seems like every guitar, regardless of the price, suck at stores! If you're gonna sell a $3k PRS (which was on a floor stand in a maze of amps!) you should at least make sure the bridge is at decent height! I swear, it's like the techs set every guitar to max bridge height for no reason. All the guitars I order online are pretty much setup nearly perfectly.


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 11, 2012)

Worst guitar I have ever had was a dillion 7 string rg looking guitar. Everything about the guitar was horrible. I literally wanted to throw it out of my window. The other worst guitar i have ever played was my friends dean vendetta, worst frets, pickups, weight distribution, and pretty much worst everything. Deans will forever be looked down upon in my book lol.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 11, 2012)

I am stuck between several. I had an American Standard Strat that was so out of whack it wasn't even funny. Ended up sending it back. sharp fret ends, shoddy finish work etc. Damn thing played like a barrel of monkey balls.


----------



## FenderFinder (Apr 11, 2012)

I used to have an incredibly crappy Epi SG. I got it used from a guy in a metal band. The action was up there with the clouds, one pickup was smashed in and broken, the neck was warped, and HATE was spray painted on it in big black letters. You coudn't get through a song without going out of tune, also. It probably was once a pretty good guitar, but the previous owner treated it like a plank with strings taped to it.
Ahh, GIFs. And Max.


----------



## Valennic (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm not sure I've ever played a guitar I just...hated. There was this guitar we had in the shop I work in for a while that iirc was just, firewood strung up, but I don't remember it too clearly.

Even my cheapo guitars have played nicely. Either that or I'm not picky enough. .

As far as the worst I've ever played; I hated a 50's era Gibson in my old guitar center. Just didn't like it at all. I've noticed if they're within arms reach in a guitar center, they're going to play like utter shit.

Speaking of that though, that reminds me of an Ibanez S series guitar, one with a burled top, that I located in the guitar center in Harrisburg. That thing sounded and played like complete and total ass. I have NEVER played a more disappointing guitar than that one. Acoustically dead, the pickups sounded like dicks, and the setup was horrendous on it.


----------



## Wretched (Apr 13, 2012)

My very first guitar, a cheap nylon string acoustic. Couldn't tune it to E, so it lived it's life downtuned... but it was what it was: a cheap starter, built cheaply and it sucked. Got me started, though.

The other, more recent one was an RG7321, indo built. POS. Poor fret work, wouldn't stay in tune very well, crappy tone. Just fail. Sold it off and bought an SC607 when I was in the USA in 2007. Now THAT'S a nice 7.


----------



## glpg80 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dean Dime Razor, Fender MIM strats that are the miss models, and every les paul that has rolled off of the assembly line


----------



## chipsta21 (Apr 13, 2012)

gibson sg.....cant get used to the fatass necks on em....i guess they arent bad guitars tho. just hate how the neck is shaped!!!


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 13, 2012)

My Squier Strat. It's my first ever guitar but the nut is placed too low and the frets are tiny with sharp fret ends. I may get it refretted and fit a new nut in the near future.

Ibanez RG USA Custom. It was one of those models with the custom graphics from the late 80's/early 90's. Mine had the 'music of the sphere' graphic. Looked gorgeous but played and sounded like shit. It NEVER stayed in tune either so I sold it after a month of having it.

Gibson SG with a maple fretboard. Bad fret dressing, sharp fret ends (I nearly cut my hand on them), the frets and neck felt like they were covered in a thin layer of glue and dust and sounded like crap too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 13, 2012)

My friend's Tye-Ger Bass. The neck was heavy as shit and the body was a feather, so REALLY off-balance and no sustain at all. And the neck wasn't a baseball bat, it was a telephone pole.


----------



## satchisgod (Apr 13, 2012)

Pretty much every Gibson I have ever put my hands on. I haven't played a LP Custom so hoping that someday that guitar redeems Gibson for me but ultimatley I find them really poor guitars to play. They feel about 90% cheaper than they actually are.


----------



## RuffeDK (Apr 13, 2012)

One of my old friends cheapo Schecter Diamond. Oh god...

And some Fender Strats... what horror !!!


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 13, 2012)

1987 BC Rich Warlock..... I still have it. I played it for one day over 2 years ago. And it was signed by some country guitarist.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 13, 2012)

Blackmachine.

Definitely.


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 13, 2012)

^ even though you're joking I've played a Blackmachine myself, an F8 I think it was called. It was alright but definitely not something that made me think 'yeah this is worth over £3k and a 2 year wait'.

I await people to shoot me down for this


----------



## ShiftKey (Apr 15, 2012)

a jedson from roughly '76 was horrdi to play, looked noce tho, i found out the guy i sold it to resold it overseas and used my pictures as his gallery
Jedson Semi-Hollow Electric Photo Gallery by Mark E at pbase.com


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 15, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My friend's Tye-Ger Bass. The neck was heavy as shit and the body was a feather, so REALLY off-balance and no sustain at all. And the neck wasn't a baseball bat, it was a telephone pole.


Speaking of basses, my friend has this 'Crescent" precision copy that is just awful.

The neck is warped, and the strings are at least 3 inches from thee fretboard.


----------



## samdaman87 (Apr 15, 2012)

My top hated guitar brands

Anything from rondomusic.com (300$ and down is going to get you no where).

BC Rich.

Dean Guitars.

Epiphone.

Gibson.


----------



## Jet9 (Apr 15, 2012)

Any of the low end Dean Dime models. Terrible fretwork, shit-maple neck that feels like cork, and low end licensed hardware that feels like it's going to snap under pressure from your hand, just like the rest of the guitar.

Those korean-made POSs bring so much shame to the the Dime name that people forget that there's a such thing as a good, american made Dimebag Razorback.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 15, 2012)

My first electric was this really cheap no-name Jackson copy, god it was terrible... 
I unscrewed the backplate a couple of years ago just to find that it was actually made out of particle board



samdaman87 said:


> My top hated guitar brands
> 
> Anything from rondomusic.com (300$ and down is going to get you no where).
> 
> ...



I owned an Epiphone Les Paul Elitist for many years, and I have yet to find a guitar that plays as good. It is truly a stunning piece of instrument


----------



## samdaman87 (Apr 16, 2012)

Jakke said:


> My first electric was this really cheap no-name Jackson copy, god it was terrible...
> I unscrewed the backplate a couple of years ago just to find that it was actually made out of particle board
> 
> 
> ...



I should have said that anything in the 300$ and below range for these brands are set to failure. It's like showing up to the Olympics with Croc's and trying to run the 100 meter dash. You just don't do that to a person.


----------



## xxx128 (Apr 17, 2012)

Gibson is a weird thing. I played quite a few and i didnt like any of them. SG's, LP's, Explorers yadda yadda. Surprisingly some epiphone's felt way nicer than their big sisters.


----------



## Cheap Poison (Apr 19, 2012)

A Starter model from BC Rich. I believe is was the kerry king like model.
Terrible all around. 
By far the worst i have played. Even for the price it was kind of a outrage.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 19, 2012)

some shitty ibanez gio


----------



## sakeido (Apr 19, 2012)

shittiest guitar overall.. Ibanez G10 bass 

most disappointing guitar though, ESP Custom Shop Steph Carpenter. with the passives and the angled neck single, before he switched to actives.. ditched that thing in less than 10 days.


----------



## fassaction (Apr 19, 2012)

xxx128 said:


> Gibson is a weird thing. I played quite a few and i didnt like any of them. SG's, LP's, Explorers yadda yadda. Surprisingly some epiphone's felt way nicer than their big sisters.



ill take a late 90s epi les paul standard any day over most of the gibson models. Ive had 3 over the years, pickup swaps and a good set up and they sound great. 

My main axe after all these years is still my 97' Epi les paul standard that my parents got me for my high school graduation gift.


----------



## Zado (May 6, 2012)

This topic 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...e-esp-guitars-youll-ever-see.html#post2996421

just reminded me the worst guitar I've EVER played,or even seen!

a friend of mine got the hitsugi grass root signature some years ago...though the appearance was very nice(he bought it cuz he dig the shape and loved the artist),the construction was the poorest I've ever seen in on a stringed insturment.Pieces of broken wood in the electronic cavity coming out from everywhere,the glue used to place the frets was spread all around the fingerboard,cuticles of it coming out from under the frets themself(from every single fret,not just a couple)...the Fr just couldn't stay in tune for more than 30 seconds...the neck was decent,pickups were nothing special....how much? well including shipping and taxes it cost around 750+&#8364;.

When I played my 100&#8364; Sx strat after that 'thing',I fealt like playing a mayones


----------



## Eclipse (May 6, 2012)

My friend's stupid First Act bass. I don't know what he was thinking. I mean, it was from Walmart. What the hell.


----------



## Pav (May 7, 2012)

I once picked up a $1300 Ibanez Prestige and had to double check the headstock to make sure it wasn't built by Fisher Price. The thing felt and sounded like such a cheap toy.


----------



## unclejemima218 (May 7, 2012)

mine was the 2nd guitar I ever owned, an ltd Viper-50 in black. (maybe 5 years ago)

horrible neck dive, agathis weighed a ton and didn't sound very good, stock pickups were....well they were stock.

didn't stay in tune very well either, and at the time I had no idea there was such a thing as action, so it was left pretty high.
granted back then I thought it was awesome, more awesome than the squier strat I had owned prior. I still dig the shape though. wouldn't mind trying out a nicer one some day.


----------



## Bigfan (May 7, 2012)

Pav said:


> I once picked up a $1300 Ibanez Prestige and had to double check the headstock to make sure it wasn't built by Fisher Price. The thing felt and sounded like such a cheap toy.



Yeah, I've had that experience with a few guitars. I was playing a Les Paul at a guitar store for a while before actually realizing it wasn't an Epiphone, but a 3000$ Gibson. . That might have been partly the fault of a shitty setup at the store though.


----------



## Nag (May 7, 2012)

mine was an Ibanez RG350DX. Nothing worked with this guitar, just a piece of utter shit. I've heard newer ones are solid... which brings me to BC Rich anything. I hate these guitars, they just feel wrong.


----------



## Saieph (May 7, 2012)

I'd have to agree that pretty much an BC Rich I've tried is a hunk of crap. I actually own a Dean Vendetta VNXM 7 and I haven't had any problems with this guitar at all. It's pretty solid and much better than some Ibanez 7's I've played. The biggest piece of shit I've ever played is a tough one, but I did own a Dean EVO 6 that turned out to be worth all $65.00 I payed for it...shitty frets, shitty neck, shitty pickups. But I'm changing all that for the fun of it.


----------



## synrgy (May 7, 2012)

Worst played? I couldn't even wager a guess. Probably an absolutely nameless, dumpster-dive-acoustic.

Worst owned = Raines LP Style hollow-body 7 string. I pulled it out again yesterday for the first time in months, to try and convince myself it's not a piece of shit. The endeavor proved fruitless. 

*Edit* FS/FT: 1 POS, price = OBO


----------



## Pav (May 7, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> Yeah, I've had that experience with a few guitars. I was playing a Les Paul at a guitar store for a while before actually realizing it wasn't an Epiphone, but a 3000$ Gibson. . That might have been partly the fault of a shitty setup at the store though.



There are definitely cases of the guitar just being abused and not setup to the quality it could be. Unfortunately, my experience was enough to put me off the entire Ibanez brand, and I haven't looked back.


----------



## Tom 1.0 (May 7, 2012)

Worst guitar I ever played? A cheap Stagg Strat.

Biggest let down? Blackmachine B6.


----------



## rainbowbrite (May 7, 2012)

First guitar: some old import Charvel. The action was horrible and the stock pickups were even worse. I gave it to my friend. We carved Crapvel into the headstock and it became the frankenexperimental guitar. So much weird shit was done to that thing--fill in the trem cavity with a random piece of wood and convert it to a fixtail? NO PROBLEM. Fill in the pickguard cavity with wood and hold it in with ducktap? FUCK YEAH. How about random metal bits attached to it with screws? DUN DID IT.


----------



## Joeywilson (May 7, 2012)

Dean CFH... No idea what I was thinking on that one.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (May 7, 2012)

Squire Bullet. The funny thing is, I picked it up after playing a MIA Standard Strat and then my beloved MIM Strat. For some reason, the hardware on that thing felt like plastic. The neck was comfortable, but the fretwork sucked, and the action was fairly high. The pickups sounded thin, and the body was as light as plywood. My friend ended up getting an Affinity Strat, and that thing is actually a LOT better than the aforementioned Buttel... imean Bullet.


----------



## Opeth666 (May 8, 2012)

My RG7321, had to sell my agile about 2 years ago...cant afford to get another guitar...I want to burn it to the ground, it depresses me so much I can only play for 5 minutes then I give up...no inspiration


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 8, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Barring the "usual suspects".... Ibanez RGA321 was the biggest pile of shit for the money I've ever had the misfortune of putting my hands on. It felt like crap, sounded like crap, bridge sucked, every was awful about it.... BUT had a terrific pink/purple sparkly paint job though...
> 
> Im almost positive it had to be a factory 2nd, but I have no idea how it would sell like that new.... bought for 500$, sold for 900$. I have no idea why these things have a cult following...


The sparkle finish probably has something to do with it.


----------



## Bigfan (May 8, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;2999317 said:


> The sparkle finish probably has something to do with it.



Nah, people don't usually go for the sparkly ones. The naturals are a lot ore sought after. Also that can't have been a 321, as only the 121's ever came in sparkle.

All the RGA121's I've played have been fucking amazing though, so I don't really have anything to add.


----------



## TankJon666 (May 8, 2012)

Ibanez RGA8 ...for a £670 guitar it wasn't much of a player, loads of fret buzz on the F and Eb strings even after having a set-up. Pickups were utter sh*t! On top of that the tuning wavered depending on how you were sitting. The whole guitar to me felt flimsy overall.


----------



## Prydogga (May 9, 2012)

Kabstract said:


> It seems like every guitar, regardless of the price, suck at stores! If you're gonna sell a $3k PRS (which was on a floor stand in a maze of amps!) you should at least make sure the bridge is at decent height! I swear, it's like the techs set every guitar to max bridge height for no reason. All the guitars I order online are pretty much setup nearly perfectly.



This! I usually can't bear to play anything but basses at stores, because while some are set up fine, they just feel like cold, lifeless pieces of crap in stores, I've loved every Ibanez I've owned, but in stores, they just have nothing going for them, the necks are somehow all sticky, and the strings old. Playing guitars in stores very rarely appeals to me, there are, of course exceptions.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, it sucks too because you can totally ruin the tone of a guitar with a shitty setup. So really, besides neck curve, you can't even tell anything about the guitar.


----------



## traditional (May 9, 2012)

Worst guitar I've owned = SX Strat copy. Not much to say about that...

Worst guitar I've played = RG7321. It must have been my hand shape, or an absolute dud, because even with a great setup and low action, I hated the way it played. It was uncomfortable, my hand cramped up lots and the string spacing just felt... weird.


----------



## JayFraser (May 13, 2012)

The worst guitar I've ever played? My school has a red strat copy (can't remember the brand) and it's absolutely horrendous. All of the frets are uneven (not a single pair in agreement with each other), five or six solid dead frets that CANNOT be fixed, a bridge that feels like it's made out of solid sludge and the tuning stability of a feeble badger. 
Combine that with it's mile-thick neck and horrendous fingerboard, and the horribly harsh pickups, it really is an absolute abomination.


----------



## simulclass83 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Pav (May 13, 2012)

^ Come on seriously, what was wrong with that?


----------



## simulclass83 (May 13, 2012)

Pav said:


> ^ Come on seriously, what was wrong with that?


Oh let me tell you, it came with string gauges too low to handle drop Gb. What's up with that?


----------



## Black43 (May 21, 2012)

I havent played many guitars in my lifetime (only a teenager), however ive got two to fight it out for the title.
Firstly, my little brother recieved a guitar from Aldi a couple of months ago and it is the most pointless excuse for a guitar i have ever played. The action was terrible, the pickups were crap and the trem was shit to begin with, it kept going out of tune every time you used it, but then the whammy bar wouldn't go into the trem unit and that was that. I eventually tossed that guitar into a brick wall.
Then my friend Cody let me borrow his Squier vintage strat. It wasn't as shit as the Aldis one, but this one died in my arms after about a week of fierce playing. Two of the tuning pegs broke off. 
At the moment ive got a Epi sg-310 and even though its a bolt on sg, it makes a mad sound through a fender amp.


----------



## Mwoit (May 21, 2012)

Hm, I used to own an RG550EX and it was well built, Lo Pro and played pretty well. However, I never got round to changing the pickups, and I hated the rosewood fretboard. It was usually dry and never felt that nice to me. I did apply the works when restringing, oiling up, adjusting pickup heights but I never enjoyed playing it much.

Sold that, but I kind of regret not trying to block the trem so I could play with different tunings and string gauges.

Also, when I was younger, I had an Epiphone Les Paul custom. I used to love it but as I started to listen to shred music, I felt that the LP single cutaway was holding me back (excuses  ) and sold it.


----------



## kn1feparty (May 21, 2012)

Definitely one of those acrylic body Warlocks. Piece of shit was so heavy and sounded like 100 pounds of flaccid cockmeat.


----------



## grey dog (May 22, 2012)

OMG the acoustics at my school are the biggest pieces of shit ever. the music teacher doesn't know ANYTHING about guitars and he hates guitar players and all of the guitars have holes in them and they are just patched up with electrical tape! this post has inspired me to start an anti my music teacher thread. keep an eye out.


----------



## damico529 (May 22, 2012)

some 500 dollar limited edition hss fender strat i baught when i was 15 was the worst guitar ive ever had brand new. recieved it with a bent neck, didnt stay in tune for shit, the trem was horrible, the pickups sounded unbelievably dull and after 2 months the volume pot crapped out on me. first and last time id ever buy a fender guitar.


----------



## xxvicarious (May 22, 2012)

Schecter Jeff Loomis (C-style body). 
Maybe I just played a dud, but DAMN, it was
the MOST dissapointing 45 minutes of my life.


----------



## clark81 (May 22, 2012)

some brand called rocket deluxe, strato-clone, my student's instrument
OMG


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (May 22, 2012)

I had this 'Gothic' Gibson SG. Satin black, no inlays. Was intended to be a project axe. Was gonna put in cool inlays, do a nice finish, etc. But 2 major things:

The neck was shit. It was incredibly thick, which is meh. But the fretwork was atrocious. Some of the frets were so snaggletoothy that you could cut your finger on them. I guess they aren't used to having no binding to cover up the sloppy workmanship. 

Secondly, IT FUCKING STANK. I don't know what it was, but the think smelled stale and mouldy. No amount of febreze, baking soda, air, ozone, etc could remove the smell from the case or guitar. 

It sounded ok. It had a really smooth quality to it. Ended up trading for an outdated dSLR camera which saw way more use.


----------



## possumkiller (May 22, 2012)

Gibson 3 pickup faded Flying V. Had sand paper and machining marks on the wood where apparently the wood shop kids forgot to put it through final sanding. Not to mention the horrid fretwork or the electronics that didnt work straight out of the box.


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 22, 2012)

Fucking things always went out of tune. And as for strings; don't even get me started--the trem was like a hungry-hungry fucking hippo--ate strings like candy


----------



## SkullCrusher (May 22, 2012)

Ibanez RGA321 prestige flamed maple blue burst thingy.

Nice looking guitar, playing like shit, and the sound was lifeless.


----------



## clopstyle (May 22, 2012)

Schecter 007 Elite, always sounded like mud


----------



## pushpull7 (May 23, 2012)

simulclass83 said:


>



I'm sorry  I laughed my ass off at that!


----------



## pushpull7 (May 23, 2012)

SkullCrusher said:


> Ibanez RGA321 prestige flamed maple blue burst thingy.
> 
> Nice looking guitar, playing like shit, and the sound was lifeless.



Maybe it was the one I bought and took back


----------



## Mega-Mads (May 23, 2012)

Esp Std s7. - 1. The tuner for the 7'th string could not fit a string bigger than a 56.
2. The electronics we're soldered by a donkey. It died within a month.





Ltd fx-400 - 1. Piss poor soldering again. 2. the fretboard we're not made correctly. i could not intonate it.





Ibanez RGA121 violin flat. - A super nice guitar, if you use light strings. sadly the bridge could not take thicker strings than 54's.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 23, 2012)

MadsterOfMurder said:


> Ibanez RGA121 violin flat. - A super nice guitar, if you use light strings. sadly the bridge could not take thicker strings than 54's.



I'll take it since I use 9's


----------



## metalstrike (May 24, 2012)

xxvicarious said:


> Schecter Jeff Loomis (C-style body).
> Maybe I just played a dud, but DAMN, it was
> the MOST dissapointing 45 minutes of my life.



Man I feel that. It definitely wasn't the worst I've ever played but It's the worst I've blindly bought(stupid local guitar stores not having it). It had a horrendous fret job. Playing it just pissed me off which was a HUGE disappointment. Needless to say it was sent back 2 days later.


----------



## samdaman87 (May 25, 2012)

I want to see pictures of some really messed up guitars with the frets popping out or something funny on those lines. I have seen some really disgusting guitars being sold at a pawn shop with rusty green crap all over the frets and inlays and missing a truss rod plate. Damn pawn shops


----------



## Nile (May 25, 2012)

I didn't play it, but I saw at a pawnshop one time was A BC Rich Bronze Series Warlock, with the horns on the top cut off of the head stock. They were selling it for $60 over the cost of a new one. I questioned hard what kind of fucking retard bought it, and the same retard for trying to sell it for so much.


----------



## simulclass83 (May 25, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> I'm sorry  I laughed my ass off at that!


It's okay because I'm not even kidding; it looked like this guitar was painted by handicapped smurfs.


----------



## LLink2411 (May 31, 2012)

My Ibanez S5470 Prestige looked great, felt great, and sounded decent, but dear jesus christ it would not stay in tune _at all_.

If you palm muted the e-sting or picked it firmly, the guitar would drop a whole step gradually over like 5 seconds. It was like someone was twisting the tuning keys.


----------



## 3074326 (May 31, 2012)

Kodee_Kaos said:


> I had this 'Gothic' Gibson SG. Satin black, no inlays. Was intended to be a project axe. Was gonna put in cool inlays, do a nice finish, etc. But 2 major things:
> 
> The neck was shit. It was incredibly thick, which is meh. But the fretwork was atrocious. Some of the frets were so snaggletoothy that you could cut your finger on them. I guess they aren't used to having no binding to cover up the sloppy workmanship.
> 
> ...



Did you buy it new or used? Gibsons smell like cake when they're brand new. And they have that smell for a while.


----------



## Azathoth43 (May 31, 2012)

The cake is a lie!

Sorry, I had too.


----------



## Gemmeadia (Jun 1, 2012)

Fender Squier Strat combo haha gotta start somewhere!! Never thought i'd be here!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 1, 2012)

3074326 said:


> Did you buy it new or used? Gibsons smell like cake when they're brand new. And they have that smell for a while.



They actually do. My Flying V smelt gorgeous when I first got it.


----------



## DrBloodyJack (Jun 1, 2012)

I've played a lot of low-end and mid-end shit. So here are the worst.
1) My friends Epi SG Special. Neck is a nightmare for me, frets are as big n' high as my co... as mountains  I can't remember it's sound, but I remember once it's electronics burnt in 5 minutes before concert 

2) B.C. Rich ASM Pro. I played it in a guitar shop while I was choosing my honey, but finally I choised pre-owned american Jackson SDK-1 So, this BC had sound of satan's farting. It's VERY VERY indistinct. Tone knob was on the brightest position, amp settings was awesome, another BC Rich Assasin somethingsomething had much better sound with the same amp setings. It's very odd for EMG's.

3) And the last one, Aelita - with love from USSR Problems are the same as Epi's. But more than, it has very odd pups and bridge. And also, it's made from dunno wut, maybe it is an firewood  But I heard that it's made from different pieces of different wood, and there's a legend that it has a bit of alder and maple


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Jun 4, 2012)

ltd m-100- when I bought it the floyd rose wasn't set right and since I was a newb I didn't catch that until later. the stock pickups were shitty and, well, the rest is my fault: 

I tried changing the strings and lost the blocks and it took forever to get new ones, I also lost the screws for the locking nut, then I stepped on it one morning by accident and snapped the neck off (got it fixed, it was bolt-on) and then one day I thought I had a great idea! I'll scallop the frets! Well I ended up ripping into a few of the frets and rendered it unable to bend strings on. I stopped using it and now it sits in my closet in shame with no strings and the bridge pickup removed. 

Damn shame too, that neck was FAST!

edit:

also a friend of mine showed me his esp Forest. the floyd was stuck in the "up" position so the strings were like, an inch off the body. It was his first guitar so he didn't even notice it!


----------



## Fillifax (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh God, the balance issues with this one! Played perfectly sitting down, but was so neck heavy it was unplayable standing.


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 4, 2012)

Well... of all the ones I've owned (and I think I've owned about 30-37 by now)I'd say it was the Agile pendulum 82527, but purely on a cost:quality ratio. Sounded awful, The neck carve was horrible, and had the worst neck dive I've ever witnessed. Sent it back ASAP.
It was made very nicely though!
Oh shit I forgot about the emerald carbon fibre acoustic I owned (you can find the NGD post on here...full of straight out of the box honeymoon compliments)!!!
That was a bad time. Very tinny tone, flubby E string with no sustain, unadjustable neck that was slightly bowed, string that was misalligned, etc. I took an $1000 bath on that one when it sold.
Fuck.
That.
Guitar.
The luthier was nice enough, but I grew tired of playing phone tag with someone in Ireland.


----------



## ThrashnBash (Jun 4, 2012)

My LTD F-50. The stock pickups weren't horrible, but the weren't good either. I swapped them for AHB-1 Blackouts, and the grounding wire from the bridge fell off. I barely even touched the wire.....


----------



## vancouvermetalguitarguy (Jun 4, 2012)

ESP LTD F-50.

That guitar was just horrible. Sounded like a tin can... so put some EMGs in there to hopefully thicken things up, made it sound even worst.

That guitar made me hate both the Low-end LTD and EMGs at the same time.


----------



## McBonez (Jun 14, 2012)

Peavey Raptor.

Learned on it. And well, I still own it because it's my first guitar my parents got me way back in 1997.


----------



## Rayaus (Jun 14, 2012)

The worst I've had was an Agile Interceptor 7 string. Although many people have had good experiences with Agile guitars, this one was simply terrible. The trem was incredibly stiff, the frets were rough and the guitar was barely playable. I sold it off as fast as I could.


----------



## wizbit81 (Jun 14, 2012)

encore devil print thing I bought for £30.....yes!!!!


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 14, 2012)

Peavey Raptor. Worst trem ever. 

That was my first guitar, played through an epic Gorilla amp. I was so damned proud when I bought a sunburst MIM strat the next year. I must have picked up a good one that guitar was pretty good for a $300 cheapo. I probably put more playing time on that strat than any guitar since(the exception being my RG3120). 

The worst guitar I've played that wasn't mine was a Gibson SG a friend had. I hated that guitar. The neck felt like shit and the pickups were more spiky and shrill than my strat.


----------



## Jet9 (Jun 16, 2012)

3074326 said:


> Did you buy it new or used? Gibsons smell like cake when they're brand new. And they have that smell for a while.



My V smelled like vanilla at first. I fucking loved it.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jet9 said:


> My V smelled like vanilla at first. I fucking loved it.



I just smelt my SG ...I couldn't smell anything  It must be broken.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 16, 2012)

^
Send it back and demand a new one


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2012)

TankJon666 said:


> I just smelt my SG ...I couldn't smell anything  It must be broken.



Yeah, it's a common problem. You just have to switch out the epoxyc carbolator and jingle the thingotic oxyfier.


----------



## Jet9 (Jun 16, 2012)

TankJon666 said:


> I just smelt my SG ...I couldn't smell anything  It must be broken.



Sniff the case. It's in the case. I think it's some kind of deodorant/antibacterial thing they put in the cases in the factory before any guitars are put in there. I should really ask next time I'm down in Nashville/Memphis


----------



## mustache79 (Jun 16, 2012)

I had a Jackson Dinky bolt on with a swamp ash body an TOM bridge. The bridge was mounted on the guitar 1/4" too far back making the guitar impossible to intonate. Before I even noticed the issue I had a Duncan SH8 bridge pickup installed. I took the guitar to a licensed repair shop, and they informed me that I should sent the guitar back to Jackson. I talked to the guys at Jackson who informed me that the Swamp Ash body that my guitar had was no longer available but they would pick a very nice Mahogany body with flame maple to to replace the body and use the neck and hardware from the defective guitar essentailly making it a custom Jackson. I agreed and sent in the guitar. a few days after a sent the guitar in 9/11 happened. If you remember a fights were grounded and things were pretty slow and messed up for a while it took until December before it came back. When I got it back while inspecting it I noticed the neck seemed to shift a bit in the neck pocket. Took the guitar back to the repair place. The informed me that they would need to drill out the body holes because the holes in the neck and new body weren't drilled properly. After having yet another operation on a brand new guitar the neck still wouldn't set right. At that point I said F*&K this POS and traded it towards and Ibanez RG that never gave me an issue.


----------



## danresn (Jun 17, 2012)

I played one of those new Les Pauls with the weight relieved bodies and that was awful. It was twangy but not in a good way like a tele. Honestly I preferred the schools yamaha pacifica, at least it had some body to the sound.


----------



## Black43 (Jun 17, 2012)

Black43 said:


> I havent played many guitars in my lifetime (only a teenager), however ive got two to fight it out for the title.
> Firstly, my little brother recieved a guitar from Aldi a couple of months ago and it is the most pointless excuse for a guitar i have ever played. The action was terrible, the pickups were crap and the trem was shit to begin with, it kept going out of tune every time you used it, but then the whammy bar wouldn't go into the trem unit and that was that. I eventually tossed that guitar into a brick wall.
> Then my friend Cody let me borrow his Squier vintage strat. It wasn't as shit as the Aldis one, but this one died in my arms after about a week of fierce playing. Two of the tuning pegs broke off.
> At the moment ive got a Epi sg-310 and even though its a bolt on sg, it makes a mad sound through a fender amp.


Also at my school there's a purple/blue Cort performer series strat with Select pickups (by EMG). Man, that thing is shit. It fell to bits.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 17, 2012)

Owned a 3/4 size classical guitar as my first guitar. Thought it was alright when I didn't know any better but it sounded like a ukelele tuned to E2 with a tone knob rolled down.

On new-Gibson smell: man I miss that smell. I've had mine for ten years and it STILL has a cakey faintness that is oh so sweet. But not like it used to. When a student of mine brought in a new SG it smelled exactly like when I got my les paul. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Black43 (Jun 17, 2012)

Epiphones dont smell, unfortunately. Awww


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 17, 2012)

when i got this aboout 10,12 years ago it has acoustic guitar strings on it and came in this really shitty acoustic guitar case with one of those curly cue cables with the fuckin' HUGE ends around the plugs. when i first saw it, i thought 'oh wowzers, its a les paul! is it a gibson or an epiphone!?!?'

checked the headstock and saw this:




hmm, no dice there. i wonder if there is anything on the back?




nope, but there is some marking here on the BOLT ON NECK....




and hey! does one of those tuning keys say fender!?!?




but hold the fuck up~! check out these bitchin controls!!!!





this thing sucks. and i still have it. noisy pickups, wont intonate, wont stay in tune. and i doubt i'll ever get rid of it. it has a bit of a charm to it, idk.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 18, 2012)

Jaguar Strat

Ibanez Roadstar Series II RG450 (it was a love/hate relationship)

Japanese Raven Les Paul copy that belonged to my uncle... who filed down the frets completely flat. /facepalm


----------



## Nicki (Jun 18, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> when i got this aboout 10,12 years ago it has acoustic guitar strings on it and came in this really shitty acoustic guitar case with one of those curly cue cables with the fuckin' HUGE ends around the plugs. when i first saw it, i thought 'oh wowzers, its a les paul! is it a gibson or an epiphone!?!?'
> 
> checked the headstock and saw this:
> 
> ...



KILL IT! KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 18, 2012)

lol


----------



## GXPO (Jun 18, 2012)

Schecter Vault - The C-1 APOCALYPSE Limited Edition (2009)The C-1 APOCALYPSE Limited Edition (2009) - Schecter Guitar Research

Made in China, just awful. The TOM rattled no matter what, the 3rd string tuner broke within a couple of days, the pickups were mud.

The action had to be set super high or it would fret out. Was the first guitar I'd bought in 8 years  I remember wanting to quit playing after being burned by that one. Still gonna get back on the Schecter horse at some point. So... Reasonably.... Priced...


----------



## MamoriNoTenshi (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't know why some of you guys are talking bad about Fender Squiers . They rock if you know how to play them. A good example is the guy named Rich Menga who plays Squiers like a boss. Trust me, I've played nice guitars like a Signature Jackson (I don't remember the freaking name ) and is not even as good as a good Squier. Get decent strings, a nice pedal/interface and you're good to go


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 18, 2012)

MamoriNoTenshi said:


> I don't know why some of you guys are talking bad about Fender Squiers . They rock if you know how to play them. A good example is the guy named Rich Menga who plays Squiers like a boss. Trust me, I've played nice guitars like a Signature Jackson (I don't remember the freaking name ) and is not even as good as a good Squier. Get decent strings, a nice pedal/interface and you're good to go



i definitely agree. find one that feels good and then mod it how you like it. 

here's a pic of my number 1 guitar. his name is Sexo


----------



## MamoriNoTenshi (Jun 18, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> i definitely agree. find one that feels good and then mod it how you like it.
> 
> here's a pic of my number 1 guitar. his name is Sexo



Hands down bro


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 18, 2012)

thanks. it totally kicks the ass of that POS les paul copy i posted earlier!


----------



## PettyThief (Jun 19, 2012)

I have never liked a single Schecter I have put my hands on... something about them I just cannot get behind.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Jun 19, 2012)

I owned a Steinberger Demon for about three days. I give them credit for trying, but the EMG 81/85 pair killed any clarity the guitar could've had in drop Bb, even with the 28" scale and all maple construction.

Oh, and the neck was a baseball bat, and the fretboard felt like a bowling ball.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 20, 2012)

GXPO said:


> Schecter Vault - The C-1 APOCALYPSE Limited Edition (2009)The C-1 APOCALYPSE Limited Edition (2009) - Schecter Guitar Research


Bummer, I remember lusting after that when it came out. I was pretty hooked on Fallout 3 at the time.

Anyways my worst guitar was probably a Douglas Spad. It looked cool with the binding and reverse headstock, but the construction was crappy. They just covered it in the poly finish to even out the poor construction. It was a good 1/8 of an inch thick in spots around the neck joint, I swear. Cheap easily dented frets as well.


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 20, 2012)

My friend's Epiphone SG 60s-something Reissue. Ironically, he got me into playing guitar back in middle school.

I had absolutely no idea how a guitar was supposed to play, so when he let me bang around on it some I thought it was the coolest thing evarrrrr. Then, my parents bought me a MIM Strat and it played so much better than that it's unreal. The SG's neck was essentially a tree trunk with a bunch of uneven frets glued to something that looked like ebony but I'm sure was made out of the hardened tears of chinese child-workers. The strings were a mile off the fretboard, and when I told this friend he should take it in for a set up he got very defensive and said that SGs are supposed to be this way .

Also, a close second is my first "Jackson". I put that in quotes because it was a parts guitar that someone assembled for funsies and sold to a pawn shop. My dad thought he was getting a good deal on it for 250 bucks. Sadly, someone took a body routed for a vintage trem and put a floyd on it. No neck shim, no recess, no angled neck pocket. They proceeded to slap a new neck on it and all it a DK2, lol. Needless to say, the action was just a tad high .


----------



## Alejandro Moreno (Jul 16, 2012)

Epiphone Les Paul Special II awful body, awful neck, awfull pickups, even with some adjustments it doesnt stays in tune at all. Just a piece a of wood with strings


----------



## Snytbaggen (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, I own two Emperions, one seven string and one six string. I bought the seven string right when they were starting up and nobody knew what a trainwreck it would be and compared to other Emperions, it's actually pretty decent. After writing a long email with pictures describing all the faults they somehow decided they wanted me as a tester for they next run and hey, it was a free guitar, so I accepted. And holy shit was that guitar bad. The only nice thing about it is the OFR, but they fucked up the nut so it's pretty much unusable anyway. I'm considering putting up a review of it just for fun.


----------



## FenderFinder (Aug 8, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> when i got this aboout 10,12 years ago it has acoustic guitar strings on it and came in this really shitty acoustic guitar case with one of those curly cue cables with the fuckin' HUGE ends around the plugs. when i first saw it, i thought 'oh wowzers, its a les paul! is it a gibson or an epiphone!?!?'
> 
> checked the headstock and saw this:
> 
> ...


Holy shit. Where did you get that, in hell?


----------



## nsimonsen (Aug 9, 2012)

I was working for a music retailer in New Zealand and one month where my sales had been crazy good they gave me a Dean Vendetta 7 String as a prize.
First impressions were alright, the pickups and hardware were awful but it was handy to have a seven string I could use to teach some of my students.
I replaced the tuners with Planet Wave auto cut tuners and replaced the pickups with Dimarzios but nothing could make it sound or feel better, no amount of hours spent setting it up made it feel comfortable whatsoever.
Sold it to one of my students for $600, given that I got it for free and put about $340 into parts for it I felt good.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Aug 9, 2012)

The stigma against Chinese guitars are too damn high in this thread lol.

You can find really good ones if you search properly 

Eg. Ibanez Artcore Customs, Suhr Rasmus, Eastman guitars etc


----------



## Amonihil (Aug 9, 2012)

My first guitar, a Squier strat with humbucker in bridge. The neck felt like crap, the pickups were crap and the tuners would only hold the strings for about a week. Not worth modding so I ended up selling it.


----------



## Purelojik (Aug 9, 2012)

Worst owned and played- LTD MH-501 i was going through my kirk hammett phase and bought this guitar case i thought if i got something like he does then i'll play better....it was a neck through with a cheap floyd. hated it after a while once i realized i could play it on my wolfgang. 


worst played - random blue aqua acoustic that my buddy had at boarding school. terrible frets that made you bleed and aweful tuners. thing is it was the most inspiring guitar i've ever played. it had some secret mojo.

dont know why. he still has it and i play it every time i visit. hands kill tho.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Aug 9, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> i definitely agree. find one that feels good and then mod it how you like it.
> 
> here's a pic of my number 1 guitar. his name is Sexo



Glad I'm not the only one that names their guitars.


----------



## NCSUshredder (Aug 9, 2012)

My first two guitars were utter crap.
The first was a Samick SG copy that had bad pickups, wiring, frets, uneven inlays, tuners, etc. I thought I looked cool with it.... then I played some friend's guitars and that was that.

The second was a Jackson Performer RRV. Bolt on/crappy floyd/sharp frets.... another looker but it played and sounded like a swamp log.


----------



## jrstinkfish (Aug 9, 2012)

Azathoth43 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that names their guitars.


My Gibson V is named Veronica Vaughn. My fiance's eyes almost rolled out of her head when I told her. Doubly so when I told her, "That Veronica Vaughn is one hot piece of _ass_."


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's a question, has anyone ever had any luck with guitars at pawn shops? Once in a while I'll pop in a pawn shop hoping to find a good deal on a decent guitar. But every time they have nothing but overpriced garbage. I don't even bother with pawn shops any more.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Aug 10, 2012)

BaptizedBurning said:


> Here's a question, has anyone ever had any luck with guitars at pawn shops? Once in a while I'll pop in a pawn shop hoping to find a good deal on a decent guitar. But every time they have nothing but overpriced garbage. I don't even bother with pawn shops any more.



I lucked out (In my eyes) once. And that was after years of looking. I found a Korean made Ibanez RG7321 that the previous owner had switched out the the pickups for an Evo7 and D-Sonic7. I thought it was a good deal for 225$.

Deals are out there you just have to be patient.


----------



## mcd (Aug 10, 2012)

BC Rich arcylic mockin' bird it weighed 12 lbs and sound like 13 pounds of shit


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 10, 2012)

I had a green Samick super strat. HSH pups....i could not for the life play that thing. The middle pup wouldnt go low enough for me to not strum it. Super annoying. Solid guitar but that killed it for me. Oh and it weighed a flipping ton.


----------



## Black Mamba (Aug 11, 2012)

There was this Blackmachine... (yeah right) 

I'd have to go with an Epi LP Custom, that thing was DEAD.


----------



## Ultraussie (Aug 12, 2012)

The guitars at my school.
There's a budget Ibanez RG shape with a non-locking trem that can't even stay in tune for 20 seconds before chords sound waaayy offf, and the pickups..... are probally blu-tacked to the guitar and have no balls whatsoever, not to mention the volume knobs dont even move probally
Old no-name budget guitars, probally from when the school first opened with single coils and banged up necks which buzz like hell, coupled to one of the worst modelling amps I've heard, Line 6 spider.


----------



## Corrosion (Aug 12, 2012)

Hands down fender squire acoustic for me. I had the guitar for 3 weeks, and it was fine. then one day, the neck bent and bowed. As it did this the frets became loose or off, and it started to crack. Being new at playing guitar, I took it to a tech, that told me to save the hundreds of dollars on a shit guitar with a split trussrod and just buy a nicer one next time...

As for the pawn shop thing, yes. I've gotten a lot of different guitars that have been deals because i have haggled with the un-knowledgeable clerk to the point he gives me it cheap. One time i went in for a line 6 pod, that the wanted 200 for. the guy plugged it into the wrong adapter. I knew this, but i told him it was broken.... 5 minutes and 20$ later, it was mine.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Aug 12, 2012)

I had a black SG standard sold to me for very cheap by a Gibson rep when I was working in a music store. The thing was a factory second and felt like fucking shit. Has the worst tone, a massive neck and no feeling what so ever!
I sold it for 300 dollars.


----------



## bloodlust (Aug 12, 2012)

I would say it is a toss up between a samick plexi glass metal strat that weighed a tun and just sounded flat or a used ibanez jem555 that i bought used would not stay in tune I had the frets redressed and the neck adjusted and it did not help and it just had a thin sound to it but it was used or could have been a dud


----------



## Choop (Aug 13, 2012)

Either this dude's Epi LP special (felt like a toy, it wouldn't hold tune and the tone and playability in general were just catastrophic) or the plethora of cheap acoustics people often get that just play and sound terrible. Not to say all cheap acoustics are bad, I have a seagull s6 folk and it's pretty nice.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Aug 13, 2012)

Oddly enough, a prestige Ibanez. I still have it, can't seem to get rid of the thing. It's an SA1260. The action is outrageously high, and it constantly binds over the nut when I use the tremolo. I know I could fix it, but it's also got a very annoyingly thin sound, and I've tried 3 different sets of pickups in it. I've tried to sell it several times but nobody seems to want it.


----------



## spirit_crusherITA (Aug 14, 2012)

1) a MIM strat that i bought when i started playing.I thinked fender was awesome...the action was so high that you could have put a finger under the high E.the trem was total crap and so the pups.UNPLAYABLE.
2) a SX strat copy of a friend. same as above but in addition some frets popped out of the fretboard,LITERALLY. they fell on the floor.at least the guitar was like 100 bucks...
3)a custom shop fender that went for 2400 euros that even with a insanely high action had lots of buzz all over the fretboard.the neck of that bitch was straight as f**k!


----------



## kochmirizliv (Aug 14, 2012)

It was an Orfeus a bulgarian ussr "guitar" with a neck like a shovel.The action was higher than an Rambo movie...


----------



## CrownofWorms (Aug 14, 2012)

ROAR said:


> Dean Razorback V 255.
> 
> fuck that piece of shit



The neck is awful


----------



## Dickicker (Aug 14, 2012)

98% of this thread is cheap guitars. Of course they suck but I cant believe there was some super expensive stuff listed, thought I was the only one. I played a 98 gibson les paul studio that a friend of mine got in at his shop. It was so bad. No life in the wood and the frets were like razors. If you pay more than a grand for a guitar, this bitch should come set up. But they dont. I've payed more than 2 grand and the stuff was not setup.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Aug 14, 2012)

My first guitar, Ibanez GIO GRG150. Action was like 4-5mm off the fretboard at the 5th (!) fret even after setting the bridge way down. I don't know what was wrong with the neck.

Recently, the Fender USA American Special Strat. Sloppy workmanship, looooose neck pocket, uneven paintjob. The maple fingerboard wasn't smooth and the frets were poorly done. The quality sucks so much, it shouldn't have the Made in USA stamp on it.
It played ok and was resonant, but maybe because of that it had very bad sustain on the higher frets, which bothered me a lot.

Promptly traded it in for a Made in China Rasmus. Surprise, the quality is light years way ahead of the USA strat (and my Prestiges as well, surprisingly). I stopped believing only America and Japan make the best guitars on the planet ever since. Given proper QC, other places can make a high quality instrument without being super expensive.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 14, 2012)

rockstarazuri said:


> Recently, the Fender USA American Special Strat. Sloppy workmanship, looooose neck pocket, uneven paintjob. The maple fingerboard wasn't smooth and the frets were poorly done. The quality sucks so much, it shouldn't have the Made in USA stamp on it.
> It played ok and was resonant, but maybe because of that it had very bad sustain on the higher frets, which bothered me a lot.
> 
> Promptly traded it in for a Made in China Rasmus. Surprise, the quality is light years way ahead of the USA strat (and my Prestiges as well, surprisingly). I stopped believing only America and Japan make the best guitars on the planet ever since. Given proper QC, other places can make a high quality instrument without being super expensive.



The American Special series has always been pretty hit or miss, not surprising for a USA built guitar for $800, they tend to have to cut a few corners to get the pricing that low. I've played really good ones, but a whole bunch of really bad ones. Considering you can get a decent American Standard for the same price, I'm not sure why the AmSpec is still kicking.  

I'm in no way surprised that the Rasmus is better, while the bodies and necks are cut and worked in China, the bulk of the work on them is done in the USA at Suhr's California facility, including fretwork and PLEK setup and they're then given a full once over an QA/QC by the Suhr USA team. The hardware is also top quality Gotoh with Suhr pickups. Keep in mind, that Rasmus still costs a few hundred more than the AmSpec. Rightfully so too.


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 15, 2012)

A local music store carried these amazing looking imported acoustics that were priced like 400-700 USD. Upon playing it, the frets bottom ends were damn sharp enough to cut my finger(s) and there were dead notes along the entire neck of each guitar. I forget the brand name.


----------



## Pav (Aug 15, 2012)

The highest-end Ibby I've ever played was more than enough to kill any interest I had in the brand.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Aug 15, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The American Special series has always been pretty hit or miss, not surprising for a USA built guitar for $800, they tend to have to cut a few corners to get the pricing that low. I've played really good ones, but a whole bunch of really bad ones. Considering you can get a decent American Standard for the same price, I'm not sure why the AmSpec is still kicking.
> 
> I'm in no way surprised that the Rasmus is better, while the bodies and necks are cut and worked in China, the bulk of the work on them is done in the USA at Suhr's California facility, including fretwork and PLEK setup and they're then given a full once over an QA/QC by the Suhr USA team. The hardware is also top quality Gotoh with Suhr pickups. Keep in mind, that Rasmus still costs a few hundred more than the AmSpec. Rightfully so too.



Sadly there still are a lot of people who get put off by it's MIC origin, and still say they won't buy anything other than American/Japanese guitars. These things need more love


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 15, 2012)

I think Suhr did great with the Rasmus models, but they priced them WAY too close to the Pro Series. You can find S1s and S2s for only a few hundred more than a new Rasmus pretty consistently. 

Would you rather spend $1400 on a Rasmus Govan or $2000 on a real deal M2? 

If they drop the price on the Rasmus by just a little, and used some of the brighter finish options (or just more trans finishes) they'd probably sell a little better.


----------



## MFB (Aug 15, 2012)

I thought $1400 was the MSRP on the Rasmus putting the street lower, closer to the $1100 mark?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 15, 2012)

MFB said:


> I thought $1400 was the MSRP on the Rasmus putting the street lower, closer to the $1100 mark?



The Govan model (just an M200 model with a trans finish) streets for $1400, the rest go for between $1000 and $1200 depending on dealer. 

There are half a dozen Suhr Pros on eBay for ~$1000 right now, and a handful more in the $1500 range. Most go for $2000 and that includes ones with drop dead gorgeous finishes.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Aug 15, 2012)

Unfortunately in Japan, Suhr prices are marked up, overpriced even. Brand new a Suhr Pro series would cost $3000+ depending on the type. A plain Modern with alder body etc would be like $3200. Second hand Pro series are even rarer. Exorbitant prices > No one buying new > No second hand.

Even the Rasmus is slightly overpriced here rather than the usual price.
When it comes to USA boutique brand guitars, we get overcharged as bad as the folks in Australia.

So, no, I would probably be support the Rasmus more.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Aug 17, 2012)

Azathoth43 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that names their guitars.



the name is a play on words. i think it's pretty clever.


----------



## GrotesqueCarcass (Nov 29, 2012)

I got to play one of the worst instruments on existance...A Freeman Flying V, it's chinese, the neck is a fucking baseball bat, and not in a good way, pickups have too much low-mid freq. and are toneless, even with the tone knob at 10, with the overdrive it sounded even worse and the action was high as balls, the only good thing was that playing that thing sitting down was comfortable, but it sucks, it's a goddamn waste of money


----------



## Tommy (Nov 29, 2012)

I did a set up for one of the guys I work with. He has a dean dbdt, its a ml shape. I eventually got it to play somewhat okay. The neck wasn't comfy at all and the thing was dead. Sounded muffled and weak unplugged. He still thinks its the best guitar ever. I feel bad for that guy.


----------



## jahosy (Nov 29, 2012)

PRS SE Tremonti. An impulse buy. For what it cost me, its very mediocre in every aspects.


----------



## Xibuque (Nov 29, 2012)

Tagima Zero

Tagima is a brazilian brand. 

This one is not mine, it was upgraded. The stock hardware really sucks. Mine had a twisted neck and a loose truss rod, it is usal in this brand.


----------



## noise in my mind (Nov 29, 2012)

Rga8: sounded terrible with stock pickups, but great with blackouts. The guitar had terrible intonation. A square flat neck. No upper fret access. And could not stay in tune for more than 10 mins, yes i have a soft touch. 

Jackson 2006 sl2h: had a twist in the neck and bad fretting. Shame since jackson makes great guitars.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Nov 29, 2012)

my rgd200 bass. seriously. i wouldnt use it for firewood its that bad.

rule of thumb, dont buy a bass that's only 3x more expensive than the strings that come on it.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Nov 29, 2012)

Best: Red Kramer Striker
Worst: Blue Kramer Striker


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2012)

I believe last time I posted in here I said it was the Dean Vendetta xm, but it has been replaced with the plywood feeling, floyd rose equipped epiphone 
This one





not sure if the one I played was just a dud as most of the higher end epi stuff has been pretty good lately but who knows.


----------



## FACTORY (Nov 29, 2012)

*What was the worst guitar you have ever played or owned?

*Any and all Dean guitars.


----------



## will_shred (Dec 1, 2012)

Gibson Custom shop hummer comes in first, hands down. the work was spotty at best, all the joints were separating, neck was awkward, frets were terrible, and all at a grand total of $6000. 

Also a Gibson SG guitar of the week. Fretboard was separating from the neck, inlays kept popping out, after the headstock snapped I just got rid of it and got my Hellraiser, which has never given me a single problem despite going through more abuse than that Gibson had ever taken. 

For shame Gibson


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 1, 2012)

will_shred said:


> Gibson Custom shop hummer comes in first, hands down. the work was spotty at best, all the joints were separating, neck was awkward, frets were terrible, and all at a grand total of $6000.
> 
> Also a Gibson SG guitar of the week. Fretboard was separating from the neck, inlays kept popping out, after the headstock snapped I just got rid of it and got my Hellraiser, which has never given me a single problem despite going through more abuse than that Gibson had ever taken.
> 
> For shame Gibson




Damn, dude. I've heard bad things about Gibson, but Jesus Christ. I hope you got your money back.

I played a Gibson at a Guitar Center in Cherry Hill once. Can't remember the model but it was about $2,300. The quality for the price was astoundingly bad. The binding and frets literally made it look like it was worth maybe $200 at best. I was pretty surprised. 

However, the worst guitar I've ever played was a no-name-brand acoustic my buddy's dad found. I bought new strings for it and and when I restrung it, it could not be tuned or intonated at all. Completely unplayable. Worst guitar I've ever played.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Dec 1, 2012)

Man can't believe all the gibson hate. 

I have a great gibby les paul. Love that thing. 

I had an Epiphone LP Custom (it was like 700.00) a few years ago and that may have actually been the worst guitar ever. It did nothing well and most things badly. 

It took me 5 years to dip a toe back in the Gibson family waters.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Dec 1, 2012)

Worst guitar I've ever played? Some crap BC Rich a guy at school bought, it couldn't even tune up to pitch without breaking a string. Worst guitar I've ever owned is a toss up between my American Deluxe Strat and my yamaha pacifica tele. 

The strat was very good when it was setup correctly but the tech at the shop ruined it when I wanted him to set it up with 12 gauges and I had no knowledge to fix the setup, I did however adjust the springs on the bridge since he just let the floating bridge pull towards the neck without any adjustment. The guy who owns it now most likely loves the thing since he probably has a good tech.


----------



## smfcbow (Dec 1, 2012)

MFB said:


> Ibanez GAX70. First guitar I ever owned and wish it wasnt.



Why dude. I loved my GAX. wish I still had it. I bought a AX7521 cuz i missed my GAX


----------



## GSingleton (Dec 1, 2012)

Worst played was a Gibson Voodoo, and I was not a fan of a JP7. It felt good but I did not enjoy the sound I got with it. Sorry guys.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Dec 2, 2012)

Fender Stratocaster American Vintage with hard V-neck profile  

probably the most painful & uncomfortable neck i've ever played..it's like playing a toblerone


----------



## 7JxN7 (Dec 2, 2012)

B.C. Rich Bich Bronze series. Put heavier strings on it (11's for memory), tuned it to drop B, the neck screws tore out pretty much instantly. Drilled and filled the holes in the neck, refitted it.

Then a week later the the screws that held the tremolo to the block sheared off. Been looking to get a nice high end BC Rich one day to make up for it.


----------



## ihunda (Dec 2, 2012)

heregoesnothing said:


> probably the most painful & uncomfortable neck i've ever played..it's like playing a toblerone



Lol hard at this one, hmmm toblerone guitar...


----------



## tank (Dec 2, 2012)

heregoesnothing said:


> Fender Stratocaster American Vintage with hard V-neck profile
> 
> probably the most painful & uncomfortable neck i've ever played..it's like playing a toblerone




HOW the fuck you know toblerone? ahahahahahahaha it's an italian chocolate made thing XD


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 2, 2012)

Probably the first guitar I ever had, Ibanez GAX30. Thank god I didn't become a total Ibanez hater just because of it. 



tank said:


> HOW the fuck you know toblerone? ahahahahahahaha it's an italian chocolate made thing XD



Dude, everybody knows Toblerone. It is sold around the world.


----------



## vstealth (Dec 2, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> Probably the first guitar I ever had, Ibanez GAX30. Thank god I didn't become a total Ibanez hater just because of it.


I too have a gax30, my first guitar, looking at it now, yeh it was absolutely terrible but back when I was just a dumb kid, I didnt know any better lol. For a entry level, I would say it is one of the best choices in the category.

The absolute worst guitar I have ever played was the other guitarist in my current bands fake esp custom shop (which he still thinks is legit). I cant even beleive how he played this thing before I fixed it up as best I could. Strings close to a cm of the fretboard at the 12th fret, that bridge was fucking cranked up so high, terrible fretwork, psnd pickups like that in my old gax30 and strings that hadnt been changed for a year. Couple this with playing through a korg effects pedal then and into a pa speaker and you have the worst sounding tone one could ever imagine.


----------



## Fluxx (Dec 2, 2012)

How have I not seen this thread?

DEFINITELY the worst guitar i've ever played was a B-stock Michael Kelly Vex I bought on ebay. The seller was a Michael Kelly dealer and I had previously bought a Patriot Premium from him which was awesome, but the Vex sucked. You'd think "oh yeah.. B-stock, go figure", but apparently the B-stock was for finish blems only, not sound issues. That guitar had frets like razorblades on the ends.

Another one was a USA EVH Wolfgang special I had. Same problem. Knives for fret ends.


----------



## ScarSymmetry (Dec 2, 2012)

Worst guitar for me was a ltd-ec 1000 black...very uncomfortable neck-narrow to my taste and extra super jumbo frets,high as hell


----------



## arcadia fades (Dec 2, 2012)

worst 6 and 7

Ibanez RG1527 "Prestige" 
Epiphone Les Paul Gothic (Floyd Rose Version)


----------



## esphil (Dec 2, 2012)

Low end BC Rich or Deans


----------



## -JeKo- (Dec 2, 2012)

Not quality-wise but Gibson SG's are very uncomfortable to play!


----------



## Senaeth (Dec 2, 2012)

Some 100 euro cheap as strat I got for my birthday. The fretboard was the most horrible thing I have ever played it was as if the strings got caught in the wood, the pick-ups where horrible and it went out of tune in 3 seconds flat.
I ended up dubbing it the Shit-o-caster


----------



## Alexis (Dec 2, 2012)

It was a Shamray Custom Shop RR Modell. Haven't seen such a crap before!


----------



## Senaeth (Dec 2, 2012)

noise in my mind said:


> Rga8: sounded terrible with stock pickups, but great with blackouts. The guitar had terrible intonation. A square flat neck. No upper fret access. And could not stay in tune for more than 10 mins, yes i have a soft touch.
> 
> Jackson 2006 sl2h: had a twist in the neck and bad fretting. Shame since jackson makes great guitars.



I love my RGA8 after getting it the intonation good, and replacing the stock-pickups (which I have to admit are shit) with dimarzio activator 8's it's my fav guitar in my collection


----------



## guvnor (Dec 2, 2012)

elrrek said:


> But how? I mean ... that's impossible! It's a Japanese built Charvel Fusion Deluxe with a maple board? It CAN'T be crap? You're ruining my world!!!!
> 
> (please note: this post is supposed to contain humour).



I have that guitar, it's fucking amazing! How the hell can you hate that!?


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 2, 2012)

ScarSymmetry said:


> Worst guitar for me was a ltd-ec 1000 black...very uncomfortable neck-narrow to my taste and extra super jumbo frets,high as hell



Wow, I'm not doubting you but that is the first complaint I've heard about an EC-1000... like ever (myself included)


----------



## Zado (Dec 2, 2012)

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Wow, I'm not doubting you but that is the first complaint I've heard about an EC-1000... like ever (myself included)


I'm not very surprised 'bout what he said,I also tried some EC1000,and not all of them were that good...One was a fantastic instrument in particular,but another one I tried seemed just a different guitar from another brand...Dead with no resonance and no sustain and frets could have been cut better.

A friend of mine has one,which is very nice but has some minor flaws on the finish...just to say that most korean guitars have not reached the status of unexceptionable quality belonging to japanes ones yet


----------



## narad (Dec 2, 2012)

Xibuque said:


> Tagima Zero
> 
> Tagima is a brazilian brand.
> 
> This one is not mine, it was upgraded. The stock hardware really sucks. Mine had a twisted neck and a loose truss rod, it is usal in this brand.



Is this true for all their models? I was very interested in one of the Kiko Loureiro sigs, but they are very pricey and I'd never get to be hands on before buying one. Is this like comparing a $299 Ibanez to a J-custom or is the whole lineup shoddy?


----------



## will_shred (Dec 2, 2012)

goldsteinat0r said:


> Man can't believe all the gibson hate.
> 
> I have a great gibby les paul. Love that thing.
> 
> ...



well, also one of the best guitars I've ever played was a Gibson. a 74' 25th anniversary Les Paul. Now that guitar is actually worth the price tag. But I mean an LP standard isn't that much less than a JP signature, and the JP sig is a far superior guitar.


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 2, 2012)

I had a '79 hardtail strat that would have been a great boat anchor, since it was just as heavy as one, sounded like one would probably sound, and had a neck shaped like a banana...


----------



## noise in my mind (Dec 4, 2012)

Senaeth said:


> I love my RGA8 after getting it the intonation good, and replacing the stock-pickups (which I have to admit are shit) with dimarzio activator 8's it's my fav guitar in my collection



Really? Glad to hear it's working out for you 

I had mine setup by a professional shop, and it still did not intonate very well. Maybe mine was a lemmon of sorts?


----------



## feilong29 (Dec 4, 2012)

I had a Dean Vendetta 7 that buzzed like hell and just sounded terrible! But what did I expect for $300?


----------



## Modest (Dec 4, 2012)

A red silvertone walmart special




.

i only had it for 2 weeks... it was then sacrificed against a bass cab for not staying in tune.


----------



## TelegramSam (Dec 4, 2012)

Had a Gibson Melody Maker Les Paul in our shop for a while. Sounded awful. The (only) pickup was worse than a bit of potato as a pickup and the neck work was pretty bog-standard. Don't know how we managed to sell it to be honest.


----------



## JoeyW (Dec 4, 2012)

When I was 14 I bought a Dean DFH... Everything about that guitar was the biggest mistake of my life.


----------



## craigny (Dec 4, 2012)

I had a Washburn Nuno N24 (the import version of the vaulted N4)...not the ultra cheap N2 mind you...this was a close import repro of the real deal. but i dunno if the BL blade pickup was the culprit or the cheap LFR, but that thing had no tone man....perhaps i didnt give it enough of a chance but it was gone pretty soon...also, again i may be baised since i got it right when i first got back into guitar playing but i had an Epiphone Gopth LP that sounded like ass with the noisest/muddy pickups ever.


----------



## parksed24 (Dec 4, 2012)

I had a Gibson SG for about 6 months, until the headstock snapped off... Just haven't had good Gibson experiences overall. Maybe it's just my luck though!


----------



## darkinners (Dec 4, 2012)

most of the Ibanez guitars with wizard neck.

I know many people like them but guess they are just not for me.
The really thin wizard neck cramp my hand really bad to play chords.

But not all of them, some of the prestige necks I've play are really nice!
Like my friend's RGD2127z. I really like that guitar.

I don't know why but somehow that guitar doesn't cramp my hand.


----------



## darkinners (Dec 4, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> The neck is awful



I don't know if they have the same neck
I played my friend's Dean razorback explosion, I quite like the neck.
The shape feel very comfortable, except I don't like gloss finish neck.

They always feel more sticky overtime.


----------



## devolutionary (Dec 4, 2012)

2001 BC Rich platinum series Warlock. It has a terrible knife edge trem and shitty pickups. Never stayed in tune, the edges ground out rapidly, and it was generally awful... yet despite that, I love it. So much. I'm half-way through a very prolonged project to fix it up with a string-through and EMGs from my RGT6EXFX because despite all it's flaws, it's a Warlock. The neck was also surprisingly nice.


----------



## J7string (Dec 4, 2012)

I had an LTD M-1000 I bought used. I should have paid more attention to it. The previous owner swapped out the EMG 81's and put Blackouts in and did a terrible job. The volume knob sorta worked in between on and off, and the tone knob was just dead. I discovered that the FR was beginning to corrode in some spots, the rust was actually pretty bad inside one of the hex key slots... It was a shame I ditched it, it was a great feeling and amazingly built guitar. After that I transitioned completely to 7 strings.


----------



## Dark Aegis (Dec 5, 2012)

Base level kerry king signature or epiphone les paul special. Both were just awful in every way


----------



## kris_jammage (Dec 5, 2012)

I dont think I've owned a bad guitar, maybe my first electric which was a Squier Strat, but I liked it at the time and cant remember much about it.

Worst guitar I ever played though was a mates Epiphone SG. Dont know the exact model but it was the cheapest possible one. Just a horrible feeling and sounding guitar. Wouldnt stay in tune at all and the frets where all over the place.

I think thats where I get my underlying hate for Epiphones from?


----------



## skisgaar (Dec 5, 2012)

A terrible Fender tele from my school which weighed more than Susan Boyle, and had action that was higher than all the members of Veil of Maya. The volume pot was stiffer than any man in the same room as Jessica Alba, as was the tone, and the tuners JUST DID. NOT. FUCKING. WORK.


----------



## eventuate (Dec 5, 2012)

My brother's 3/4 scale Squier Strat. He just did not take care of it whatsoever, but what else can you expect from an 11 year old? Luckily for me though, I played one song with it then went all Pete Townshend on it.


----------



## pathogenicmetal666 (Dec 6, 2012)

Of the guitars that I've owned or played.

MIJ RG470. I'm sure that there are worse guitars out there but this one is the worst I've experienced. Pickups sound dull, unplugged it sounds dull, low sustain, and a terrible trem system made of really soft metal.

I think only the neck and the hardware on these guitars is MIJ, because everything else on it seems like crap, although the hardware is crap as well, and it was shimmed using a piece of sandpaper. I could be wrong but I would be surprised if Fujigen shimmed their guitars with sandpaper - a material that compresses over time and stops working as a shim.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Dec 29, 2012)

pathogenicmetal666 said:


> Of the guitars that I've owned or played.
> 
> MIJ RG470. I'm sure that there are worse guitars out there but this one is the worst I've experienced. Pickups sound dull, unplugged it sounds dull, low sustain, and a terrible trem system made of really soft metal.
> 
> I think only the neck and the hardware on these guitars is MIJ, because everything else on it seems like crap, although the hardware is crap as well, and it was shimmed using a piece of sandpaper. I could be wrong but I would be surprised if Fujigen shimmed their guitars with sandpaper - a material that compresses over time and stops working as a shim.



Man...I'm really getting tired of these comments about the RG470. I've owned a Korean RG470 for about 14 years...and I TOTALLY trust in it. It's BK, but when I bought it, no little mistake/fault or anything on the body.I had it with stock pickups (INFs) up to a couple of months ago. When I bought it, I noticed it didn't have the clean sound of a Fender Strat I used to own, but it did have more gain when distorted, because they are humbuckers I guess. 

As regards to the Lo-Trs trem, IT'S STABLE AS THE STATUE OF LIBERTY. I only unscrew the neck locks to tune it every 2 or 3 months. Simple micro-tuning once in a while. I play in a band and I have a personal project, so I play it 3 times a week at least.

I reached to the conclusion that people complaining about RG470 are people who know squat about calibrating a guitar, which is first thing to do if you wanna enjoy it. I take as the factory only builds it, and give a quick calibration so it can be at least played when it reaches to the owner. I guess this people expect the factory come everyday and tune their guitars for them...

As regards to the subject of the post, I guess the worst guitar I had was a Squier Stratocaster I bought in 95. It was my first guitar, big neck, detuned often, I avoided the tremolo at all costs because I knew it detuned my guitar...

Still, It was my worst, but by all means not the worst guitar in the world. When I compare to other strat copies, it's by far the best without entering the Fender brand. Still, I wouldn't buy anything strat-like again because I'm used to Floyd-Rose type trems, and superstrat guitars.


----------



## Zado (Dec 29, 2012)

tank said:


> HOW the fuck you know toblerone? ahahahahahahaha it's an italian chocolate made thing XD


è svizzero però!


----------



## rockstarazuri (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm curious about how people say something is made out of 'soft metal'. Does it bend or deform when you pull on it or something? Or did you do a proper Vicker's hardness test on the metal?


----------



## Origin (Dec 29, 2012)

A Behringer shit-box, for sure. It had a fretboard stained piss-yellow and sharp, painful frets, and it played like absolute garbage. We had like ten beginner sets with these piles in them in a store I was working at; after I play-tested a few I got told to put them all in the back to be sent away for a refund, never to return.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 29, 2012)

DEAN even the us i had was awfull imo


----------



## spadz93 (Dec 30, 2012)

fender strat starter so far. it was my first, and even 6 years later it still plays like shit


----------



## Watty (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't play and or consequently buy shitty guitars....heck, even the Squire I started out on was halfway decent.


----------



## Aztec (Dec 30, 2012)

The worst electric guitar I have owned was a entry level Jackson Kelly.


----------



## arkohors (Dec 30, 2012)

Ibanez Rbm10 (the cheap korean reb beach model). Never stayed in tune even with a professional setup. Played and sounded ok, but would not stay in tune no matter what I did.


----------



## pathogenicmetal666 (Dec 30, 2012)

leechmasterargentina said:


> I reached to the conclusion that people complaining about RG470 are people who know squat about calibrating a guitar, which is first thing to do if you wanna enjoy it. I take as the factory only builds it, and give a quick calibration so it can be at least played when it reaches to the owner. I guess this people expect the factory come everyday and tune their guitars for them...



It's not a setup issue. The guitar is actually set up pretty nice. The neck is straight and the action is relatively low. The MIJ neck is pretty nice, but I don't like anything about the body of the guitar, and the hardware installed on it.

If you want a MIJ Ibanez, my advice is, don't cheap out, get the real thing, get a RG570 and not a RG470.


----------



## MyNameIsMax (Dec 30, 2012)

Epiphone Les Paul Special II. It was my first elecrtric.


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 31, 2012)

darkinners said:


> most of the Ibanez guitars with wizard neck.
> 
> I know many people like them but guess they are just not for me.
> The really thin wizard neck cramp my hand really bad to play chords.
> ...



Haven't played any of the RGD's, but perhaps the longer scale helps with the cramped feeling? I know it's not much longer than a typical Ibanez but that's all I got. Well that and Ibanez is known to list false stats on their guitars. The Jem7DBK I had did not have a Jem neck profile like the 7VWH as listed on the Ibanez site. It was much closer to the wizard on my RG570.


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 31, 2012)

Watty said:


> I don't play and or consequently buy shitty guitars....heck, even the Squire I started out on was halfway decent.



They are! I played a small blues gig with one and it payed great. I might have made a much needed per gig setup but it played fine.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Dec 31, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> Haven't played any of the RGD's, but perhaps the longer scale helps with the cramped feeling? I know it's not much longer than a typical Ibanez but that's all I got. Well that and Ibanez is known to list false stats on their guitars. The Jem7DBK I had did not have a Jem neck profile like the 7VWH as listed on the Ibanez site. It was much closer to the wizard on my RG570.


 
Ironically the Jem7DBK was always listed as having the Super Wizard profile in all the European literature... Just like the JEM DNA...

It's not that Ibanez is known for listing false stats, they're known for simply getting their promo stuff wrong...


----------



## youngmanblues (Aug 30, 2013)

ibanez rg350 for sure the worst guitar i've ever owned


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 30, 2013)

My '88 RG760. Worst sounding guitar I've ever owned (because Ibanez made the body out of fudging saw dust and glue). 

Plays great though!


----------



## Overtone (Aug 30, 2013)

A 90's model LP Jr someone in my highschool had. Shit hardware, shit sound, shit playability, shit looks.


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 30, 2013)

Dean Razorback V. Bought it back in like 07 or 08. I dropped like $1,200 on it, which was a lot when I was 15 haha. the thing played like shit out of the box. the action was SOOO high! The volume knob took a shit within a few weeks also. I tried to like it, but just couldn't. sold it for $500...


----------



## DeathPaupiette (Aug 30, 2013)

Ibanez GRX40, I borrowed it from a friend of mine while my other 6 was at the tech for pickup swap. The neck wasn't that bad, but the pickups sounded like ass, no punch or definition whatsoever, you couldn't set the intonation/action, the tuners are totally inefficient, and the neck joint looked more like a breeze block




than a proper joint. The so-called rosewood fretboard on this thing still sends shivers down my spine ...


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Aug 30, 2013)

Id say the worst for me is a toss up between a Rickenbacker (not sure what model)
And Mark Tremonti's signature PRS white guitar right.




The PRS just didn't feel right, or sound right to me. For $3000 (the price a friend payed for it) I am severely un-impressed. My $999 Schecter Loomis smokes it.

Not my style I guess.


----------



## Axe Cop (Aug 30, 2013)

An acrylic BC Rich Warlock. Everything was wrong with that guitar and proves guitars need to be made of wood. Luckily I didn't buy the guitar, it was given to me as payment for a debt someone owed me. I sold it to a pawn shop for like $100. I hated it so much I honestly would have taken 1/2 that.


----------



## jokerpanda (Aug 30, 2013)

an ltd snakebite


----------



## jrstinkfish (Aug 31, 2013)

jokerpanda said:


> an ltd snakebite


I just acquired one and I love it  Different strokes, I guess!

My worst was a Deltatone RR-type V:






I sold it to a friend who traded it in to our local shop last year. Forgot all about it until it turned back up in his shop last week. Went and played it for shiggles, and good god, it's worse than I remember.


----------



## Lifestalker (Aug 31, 2013)

I think I was 13-14 when my mom got me an Ibanez RX20BN for my birthday. Thinking back on it, that was a HORRIBLE excuse for a guitar. My dad bought me a set of Dimarzio Evolutions...lol. Pretty sure they costed more than the guitar.

http://s93105080.onlinehome.us/Ibanez-Catalogs/catalog/1997/26.jpg


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Aug 31, 2013)

I once had a Korean-made Kramer Striker 100ST from the late 80s with a relatively decent neck but a horrible plywood body. The looks were okay, but what made the thing virtually unplayable was (a) the bridge pickup that was microphonic as hell ("wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeoouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee") and (b) the single-locking, yes you heard me, single-locking Floyd Rose tremolo. The strings with their ball-ends were fed through the saddles with no lock-down mechanism at the bridge whatsoever. This reduces Floyd's idea to absurdity if you ask me.


----------



## baryton (Aug 31, 2013)

BC-Rich Warlock 7 strings Platinum series


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 31, 2013)

worst one I have ever owned was a Dean Razorback. I bought it because i wanted one of every guitar Dime designed, but it was just too terrible to keep around. action was way too high, fret buzz out the ass, and was ....in' impossible to intonate. I owned it for about a month, then sold it off at a significant loss.



baryton said:


> BC-Rich Warlock 7 strings Platinum series



I own both a P7 and a Platinum Pro Warlock 7, and they both feel sweet to me.



Axe Cop said:


> An acrylic BC Rich Warlock. Everything was wrong with that guitar and proves guitars need to be made of wood. Luckily I didn't buy the guitar, it was given to me as payment for a debt someone owed me. I sold it to a pawn shop for like $100. I hated it so much I honestly would have taken 1/2 that.



at the moment I have four BC Rich acrylics (2 Warlocks, a Mockingbird, and a Bich), and they all play and feel great...perhaps yours was just a lemon? The older ones (like mine) were made in Korea and had excellent QC, towards the end of the run they seem to have been made in China, and had a pretty significant slip in quality.


----------



## karjim (Aug 31, 2013)

Ibanez RG prestige Offspring signature maybe '05' or something...It's a purple piece of "wood"... maybe plastic...Run away if you see it.
I had a lot of bad Ibbys but this one ...even a barbecue will not take it
Zero sound and harder to play than a poor 200$ BC rich which felt from third floor


----------



## vangkm (Aug 31, 2013)

I once played this Baldwin (Gibson) SG at Best Buy cause I was waiting for someone and I was bored. The demo guitar they had out was the worst guitar I've ever tried to play. The high e strings was completely off the fretboard! It was unplayable.


----------



## Tope (Aug 31, 2013)

Worst guitar I've ever owned was a USA made G&L ASAT Special. A daphne blue, tele style guitar with two P90s. I got it second hand on Ebay for £400, a great deal I thought considering they cost 3x that new (standard single coil versions of the same guitar seemed to be going for £700-800 at the time too).

The first time I played it I was struck by how uncomfortable it was. The bridge was so chunky and sat so far from the guitar's body that the neck pocket was made shallow to compensate, pushing the neck further from the body than I'd experienced on a guitar before or since. This made for a really awkward playing stance.
The fret ends were really rough, the neck overly thick and cumbersome, the pickups, flubby, dark and lifeless. All in all a disaster with strings.

Within two hours of receiving it, I took it to the nearest good guitar shop and part ex'd it for a pretty black hardtail Musicman Silhouette. I thought they were going to laugh me out of the shop when I opened the case, but they offered me £400 for it, exactly what I originally paid. Needless to say I sealed the deal as quickly as I could without seeming too happy.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 1, 2013)

Epiphone Annihilation V. 
I didnt own it, just picked it up in a store after reading about it. Maybe it was a dud, but was the worst feeling/sounding guitar I've ever played.


----------



## SamRussell (Sep 2, 2013)

My Behringer starter guitar. Can't really complain as it was £100 for the guitar and the amp though


----------



## LLink2411 (Sep 2, 2013)

You know, this reminds me of a story I heard on many guitar forums in years past about how dads would go into their son's rooms while they were sleeping to jack up the action on their starter guitars to help "build finger strength."


----------



## minorseventh (Sep 2, 2013)

EPIPHONE FIREBIRD. should have named it the epiphone firewood. utter crap.


----------



## Boojakki (Sep 3, 2013)

Chapman ML-1. The worst. Paid like 350 or 370 GBP for that (new, direct order). It felt like a concrete block and sounded like one + multiple warped neck, couldn't get it intonated at all every chord sounded wrong. After a year and a half or so (after I found it again in it's gigbag deep in some locker where I buried it) I took it to two different guitar shops to take a look and see if they can get it playable. Needless to say, there was no way this thing ever plays well. So this cost me another 120 EUR. Another half year or so later I put it on eBay ... got 70 EUR for it. Bottomline: Never, ever again.


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 3, 2013)

Ibanez Mikro

Wouldn't stay in tune for a single minute... Grover tuners, a carbon nut and saddles couldn't rectify the issue either


----------



## maxturbator (Sep 4, 2013)

My Ibanez RG370DXL. I think I bought it back in 2007. The volume pot went bad after a month or so, and the trem was driving me insane. I had no idea what I was getting myself into. Oddly enough, after a pickup swap/set-up and blocking the trem, it's become my favorite in my arsenal of cheap guitars.  One day I'll own quality!


----------



## shawnperolis (Sep 4, 2013)

I had a Jackson Flying V cutaway... It was utter rubbish. I bought it when I was a kid because I loved the big pointy metal shape, but it just sucked. Awful pickups, fretboard was painful to use, neck was slow, and it was a stupid shape that made playing while sitting down next to impossible. It was also really unbalanced, I always felt like it was going to tip over.


----------



## Allealex (Sep 4, 2013)

This. 
I didn't even know how to hold it, and neck that was unplayable, really.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 4, 2013)

Allealex said:


> This.
> I didn't even know how to hold it, and neck that was unplayable, really.



I assume you don't play many V's huh? not defending that guitar, I've played one too and was far from impressed, but if you know how to sit with a V you could probably sit with that.


----------



## haffner1 (Sep 5, 2013)

"Junior" by Clevan- I bought one of these in Thailand when I was on a training mission because I didn't have a guitar with me. The wood and pickups were actually not that bad, thought the fretboard is a little rough. The problem is that the metal on the trem is so soft that I couldn't even change the strings on it because everything just bent and stripped out when I started working on it. Now it just sits there. One of these days I will find a decent licensed lo-pro to throw in there to get it back in action.


----------



## Allealex (Sep 5, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I assume you don't play many V's huh? not defending that guitar, I've played one too and was far from impressed, but if you know how to sit with a V you could probably sit with that.



I actually used to own an Alexi 600 some time ago, so yeah, I think i know how a V feels like, and for me that Epiphone was really uncomfortable even in classical position, I'm not retarded


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 5, 2013)

Tried to play a Schecter Omen 8 and it was awful. Everything felt wrong and fake, totally turned me off from Schecter, at least their lower end.


----------



## BaDaML (Sep 6, 2013)

I had a Fender Strat from the 70's. I used to trade up at the local music store (I have owned in the area of 50 guitars), and saw the strat hanging up. Asked about it, and was told "No. That one is not for trade, sale only." They were actually going to trade me a more expensive guitar, I guess they figured the strat was a faster sell.

So, I kept asking, but finally settled on an Aria Pro II. Just as I was completing the deal, the owner says "Do you really want the strat?" Hell yeah! I was super big on Yngwie at the time (this was around 1985), and what better than to have a classic strat. So I got it, got some new strings, and headed home with my prize.

Did a full setup on it and plugged it in. I went back to the music store the next day and got the Aria Pro II lol.


----------



## Rojne (Sep 6, 2013)

My first guitar, a Yamaha ERG121C.. it wasn't that bad for a beginners-guitar, but it's the worst playing instrument I've owned!


----------



## Churchie777 (Sep 6, 2013)

A LTD SC607 purely from a "picked it up didn't gel with it one single bit" view , the gloss on those necks are hideously grippy, EMG's just poo, and pickup placement is pointless and in the way for me


----------



## nowhere (Sep 6, 2013)

Rojne said:


> My first guitar, a Yamaha ERG121C.. it wasn't that bad for a beginners-guitar, but it's the worst playing instrument I've owned!



my first guitar was a 200 bucks yamaha EG112, but i still hold it up high. nice woods, nice fretboard, couldn't really complain for anything except for the tremolo. changing the pickups should make it a great work horse


----------

